# [Sammlung] Lizenzvereinbarungen ("EULA") von PC-Spielen



## Pokerclock (3. November 2011)

*[Sammlung] Lizenzvereinbarungen ("EULA") von PC-Spielen*​
*Ankündigung für die Leser der PCGH-Ausgaben 01/12 und 02/12:

Sie finden alle für die Artikel verwendeten Verträge (PDF-, txt- oder rtf-Datei) zusammengefasst als .zip-Datei im Anhang dieses Beitrags. Für die jeweils aktuelle Fassung der Verträge der Online-Dienste folgen Sie den unten aufgeführten Links.
*
Auf Grund der jüngsten Ereignisse rund um Battlefield 3 und EA-Origin möchte ich eine möglichst vollständige Sammlung von Lizenzvereinbarungen ins Leben rufen. Die im Fachjargon "EULA" genannten Vertragsbedingungen sind oftmals erst nach dem Kauf einsehbar, insbesondere von Spielen, die nicht mit einem Online-Dienst wie Steam oder EA-Origin verknüpft sind. Auf den Webseiten der jeweiligen Publisher und Spiele ist selten die EULA angegeben.

Ihr könnt hier im Thread auch diskutieren, vermeidet aber bitte Offtopic. Ich füge die von euch geposteten EULA hier im Startpost als Spoiler ein.

*Wo finde ich die EULA?*
Der Lizenztext ist oftmals auf der beiliegenden CD zu finden, seltener im Programm-Verzeichnis des Spiels. Oder während der Installation (Achtung oftmals kein direktes Kopieren möglich).

*Was muss ich hier machen?*
Kopiert den Lizenztext hier im Thread in einen Beitrag und setzt ihn (der Übersicht halber) in einen Spoiler-Tag. Alternativ könnt ihr die (Text-)Datei auch über den Anhang hier im Forum hochladen. Ist eine Datenschutzrichtlinie im EULA-Text erwähnt, dann verlinkt oder kopiert diese ebenfalls in den Beitrag.

*Folgendes Schema ist zu beachten. 

*Spiel - Publisher/Entwickler - ungefähres Datum der EULA/des Kaufs - Online-Dienst-Anbindung (wenn ja welche)



Spoiler



Lizenztext






Spoiler



Datenschutzerklärung


*
BEISPIEL*

R.U.S.E - Ubisoft/Eugen Systems - 2010 (laut Verpackung) - Steam




Spoiler



*[FONT=&quot]ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG FÜR MULTIMEDIAPRODUKT[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]Bitte lesen Sie diesen Lizenzvertrag sorgfältig durch, bevor Sie das Spiel  (« Multimediaprodukt ») installieren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieser Lizenzvertrag ist ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen, dem « Benutzer », und Ubisoft Entertainment und/oder seinen Konzessionsgebern und/oder seinen Anspruchsberechtigten (« Ubisoft »), der dem Benutzer ein nicht ausschließliches und nicht übertragbares Nutzungsrecht des Multimediaprodukts einräumt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Durch die Installation des Multimediaprodukts verpflichtet sich der Benutzer den Bestimmungen und Bedingungen des Lizenzvertrages zuzustimmen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]1-  Die Lizenz[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft räumt dem Benutzer eine nicht ausschließliche und nicht übertragbare Lizenz zur Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts ein, bleibt jedoch Eigentümer aller damit zusammenhängenden Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Rechte, die nicht ausdrücklich durch diese Lizenz übertragen werden, bleiben Eigentum von Ubisoft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird zum Alleingebrauch nicht an den Benutzer verkauft, sondern lizenziert.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz räumt keinerlei Recht oder Anspruch bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts ein und ist nicht als eine Übertragung der Rechte am geistigen Eigentum bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts zu verstehen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird unter umständen durch Software zur Digitalen Rechteverwaltung ("DRM-Software") geschützt. in diesem Fall akzeptiert und anerkennt der Benutzer hiermit Folgendes hinsichtlich der DRM-Software und erklärt sich damit einverstanden: (i) Durch die Installation des Multimediaprodukts wird die DRM-Software auf dem Computer des Benutzers installiert, (ii) die DRM-Software begrenzt unter umständen die Anzahl der Installationen des Multimediaprodukts, (iii) die DRM-Software installiert unter umständen zusätzliche, für den Kopierschutz notwendige Komponenten auf dem Computer des Benutzers und (iv) während der Installation und/oder des ersten Starts wird zur Freischaltung des Multimediaprodukts durch die DRM-Software eventuell eine Online-Verbindung benötigt. in keinem Fall haftet UBISOFT in VERbindung mit Komponenten, die u.U. auf dem computer des benutzers durch irgendeine DRM-Software installiert werden. Weitere Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der Website der DRM-Software während der installation des Spiels.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2-  Eigentum am Multimediaprodukt[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer anerkennt, dass die Gesamtheit der das Multimediaprodukt und seine Komponenten betreffenden Rechte (insbesondere was Titel, Informatik Codes, Themen, Figuren, Namen der Figuren, Handlung, Geschichten, Dialoge, Örtlichkeiten, Konzepte, Bilder, Fotografien, Animationen, Videos, Musik und Texte angeht, die Bestandteil des Multimediaprodukts sind) sowie die Rechte bezüglich der Marke, die Urheberrechte und Rechte am Copyright Eigentum von Ubisoft sind und durch französisches Recht und andere internationale Gesetze, Verträge und Vereinbarungen bezüglich des geistigen Eigentums geschützt sind.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3-  Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist berechtigt, das Multimediaprodukt gemäß den Anweisungen im Benutzerhandbuch oder auf der Verpackung des Multimediaprodukts zu nutzen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz wird ausschließlich im Rahmen der persönlichen Verwendung eingeräumt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Untersagt sind :[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Erstellung von Kopien des Multimediaprodukts [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die kommerzielle Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine Nutzung, die gegen die guten Sitten oder geltende Gesetze verstößt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Änderung des Multimediaprodukts oder die Herstellung eines abgeleiteten Produkts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Übertragung des Multimediaprodukts über ein Telefonnetz oder jedes andere elektronische Medium, es sei denn während einer Multiplayer Partie in autorisierten Netzen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Herstellung oder Vertrieb von nicht autorisierten Ebenen und/oder Szenarien[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt zu dekompilieren, zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering) oder zu disassemblieren.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist nicht berechtigt, das Multimediaprodukt an einen Dritten zu verkaufen, eine Unterlizenz zu erteilen, es zu vermieten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist nur berechtigt, das Multimediaprodukt zu übertragen, wenn der Empfänger die Bestimmungen und Bedingungen des Lizenzvertrags akzeptiert. In diesem Fall verpflichtet sich der Benutzer, sämtliche Bestandteile und Dokumentationen bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts zu übertragen. Er verpflichtet sich außerdem, jegliche Kopie des Multimediaprodukts auf seinem Computer zu löschen. In diesem Fall erlischt die Lizenz automatisch und unverzüglich.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Nutzer weiß, dass Ubisoft bestimmte Daten des Nutzers speichern und nutzen darf. Die Speicherung und Nutzung geschieht gemäß der Regeln zur Privatsphäre, die auf der Website http://www.ubi.com/DE/Info/Info.aspx?tagname=PrivacyPolicy eingesehen werden können.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4-  Kündigung der Lizenz[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz tritt ab der ersten Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts in Kraft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie wird automatisch ohne Erklärung seitens Ubisoft gekündigt, falls die Bestimmungen und Bedingungen des Lizenzvertrags vom Benutzer nicht eingehalten werden.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]      5- Garantie[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft bietet einen Technischen Kundendienst an. Bevor Sie sich an den Technischen Kundendienst wenden, halten Sie bitte folgende Angaben bereit:           [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller des Computer Systems[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                   +Prozessorhersteller und –geschwindigkeit[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                   +Größe des Arbeitsspeichers[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Betriebssystem (bei Unsicherheit klicken Sie bitte auf dem Desktop auf Arbeitsplatz und wählen Sie den Untermenüpunkt Eigenschaften)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ der Grafik- und 3D Beschleunigerkarte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ der Soundkarte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ des CD-ROM - oder DVD-Laufwerkes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ des Modems[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Schildern Sie das auftretende Problem bitte so genau wie möglich.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft garantiert dem Käufer einer Original Compact Disc (CD), dass das darauf enthaltene Multimediaprodukt bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch keinerlei Mängel innerhalb von 6 (Sechs) Monaten seit Kauf/Lieferung (oder längere Garantiezeit nach der anwendbaren Gesetzgebung) aufweisen sollte.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Senden Sie bitte jedes defekte Multimediaprodukt zusammen mit dem Handbuch sowie Ihrer Registrierungskarte, sofern Sie sich noch nicht registriert haben. Bitte geben Sie Ihren vollen Namen und Ihre Adresse mit Postleitzahl an, sowie das Datum und den Ort des Kaufs an. Sie haben alternativ die Möglichkeit, das Multimediaprodukt am Ort des Kaufs umzutauschen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Falls eine CD ohne den Nachweis des Kaufs, oder nachdem die Garantiezeit überschritten wurde, zurückgesandt wird, behält sich Ubisoft das Recht vor, nachzubessern oder zu ersetzen auf Kosten des Kunden. Diese Garantie verliert ihre Gültigkeit, sofern die CD durch Zufall, Fahrlässigkeit oder Missbrauch beschädigt wurde, oder falls die CD nach dem Erwerb modifiziert wurde.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]6-  Garantiebeschränkung[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer erkennt ausdrücklich an, dass die Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts auf eigenes Risiko erfolgt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird in dem Zustand "wie besehen" gekauft. Der Benutzer trägt sämtliche Kosten für Reparatur und/oder Korrektur des Multimediaprodukts.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung lehnt Ubisoft jegliche Gewährleistung bezüglich des Handelswerts des Multimediaprodukts, der Zufriedenheit des Benutzers oder der Eignung für einen bestimmten Zweck ab.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer trägt sämtliche Risiken in Bezug auf entgangenen Gewinn, Datenverlust, Fehler, Verlust von gewerblichen Informationen oder sonstige, die durch den Besitz des Multimediaprodukts oder seiner Nutzung entstehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da einige Rechtsordnungen die vorstehende Garantiebeschränkung nicht gestatten, gilt diese möglicherweise nicht für den Benutzer.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]7-  Haftungsbeschränkung[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]In keinem Fall kann Ubisoft für irgendeinen direkten oder indirekten, zufälligen, speziellen, Folge- oder sonstigen Schaden, auch nicht durch die Nutzung oder die Unmöglichkeit der Nutzung sowie durch Besitz oder fehlerhaftes Funktionieren des Multimediaprodukts haftbar gemacht werden, dies gilt auch dann, wenn Ubisoft auf die Möglichkeit eines solchen Schadens hingewiesen wurde.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft lehnt insbesondere jegliche Haftung bezüglich einer Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts ab, die den im Benutzerhandbuch und auf der Verpackung enthaltenen Nutzungsvorschriften zuwiderläuft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da manche Rechtsordnungen den Haftungsausschluss im Falle direkter oder Folgeschäden nicht gestatten, gilt vorstehender Haftungsausschluss möglicherweise nicht für den Benutzer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Diese Nutzungslizenz bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts gewährt dem Benutzer spezifische Rechte, und dieser verfügt je nach geltendem Recht in seinem Land gegebenenfalls über andere Rechte.[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT DIRECTX 9.0C[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]ERGÄNZENDER ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG FÜR MICROSOFT-SOFTWARE ("Ergänzendes EULA") [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WICHTIG: BITTE SORGFÄLTIG LESEN – Diese Microsoft Corporation ("Microsoft")-Betriebssystemkomponenten unterliegen einschließlich Dokumentation im "Online"- oder elektronischen Format ("BS-Komponenten") den Bestimmungen des Vertrags, unter dem Sie das unten beschriebene anwendbare Microsoft-Betriebssystemprodukt lizenziert haben (jeder ein "Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag" oder "EULA") und den Bestimmungen dieses Ergänzenden EULAs. INDEM SIE DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN INSTALLIEREN, KOPIEREN ODER ANDERWEITIG VERWENDEN, ERKLÄREN SIE SICH EINVERSTANDEN, DURCH DIE BESTIMMUNGEN DES EULAS DES ANWENDBAREN BETRIEBSSYSTEMPRODUKTS UND DIESES ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS GEBUNDEN ZU SEIN. FALLS SIE DIESEN BESTIMMUNGEN NICHT ZUSTIMMEN, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN ZU INSTALLIEREN, ZU KOPIEREN ODER ZU VERWENDEN. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG: WENN SIE KEINE ORDNUNGSGEMÄSS LIZENZIERTE KOPIE EINER VERSION ODER AUSGABE EINES DER BETRIEBSSYSTEME MICROSOFT WINDOWS 95, WINDOWS 98, WINDOWS NT 4.0, WINDOWS 2000 ODER EINES MICROSOFT-BETRIEBSSYSTEMS BESITZEN, DAS EIN FOLGEPRODUKT EINES DIESER BETRIEBSSYSTEME IST, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN ZU INSTALLIEREN, ZU KOPIEREN ODER ANDERWEITIG ZU VERWENDEN. SIE HABEN AUSSERDEM KEINERLEI RECHTE UNTER DIESEM ERGÄNZENDEN EULA. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In diesem Ergänzenden EULA verwendete Begriffe, die hierin nicht definiert sind, haben die Bedeutung, die im EULA des anwendbaren BS-Produkts dafür festgelegt wurde. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Allgemeines. Jede der in dieser Site erhältlichen BS-Komponenten ist als auf eines oder mehrere der BS-Produkte anwendbar gekennzeichnet. Die anwendbaren BS-Komponenten werden Ihnen von Microsoft zur Verfügung gestellt, um vorhandene Funktionen des anwendbaren BS-Produkts zu aktualisieren, zu ergänzen oder zu ersetzen. Microsoft gewährt Ihnen eine Lizenz, die anwendbaren BS-Komponenten unter den Bestimmungen des EULAs für das anwendbare BS-Produkt (die hiermit durch Bezugnahme eingeschlossen sind, außer wie weiter unten bestimmt), den in diesem Ergänzenden EULA genannten Bestimmungen sowie den Bestimmungen jedes zusätzlichen Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrags, der den einzelnen BS-Komponenten möglicherweise beiliegt (jeder ein "Einzelnes EULA"), zu verwenden, unter der Voraussetzung, dass Sie alle diese Bestimmungen einhalten. Insoweit es einen Widerspruch zwischen diesen auf die BS-Komponenten anwendbaren Bestimmungen gibt, gilt die folgende Rangfolge: 1) die Bestimmungen des Einzelnen EULAs, 2) die Bestimmungen in diesem Ergänzenden EULA, und 3) die Bestimmungen des EULAs des anwendbaren BS-Produkts. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Zusätzliche Rechte und Einschränkungen. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Wenn Sie mehrere ordnungsgemäß lizenzierte Kopien eines BS-Produkts haben, dürfen Sie eine Kopie der anwendbaren BS-Komponenten als Teil des anwendbaren BS-Produkts auf allen Ihren Computern anfertigen, installieren und verwenden, die ordnungsgemäß lizenzierte Kopien des anwendbaren BS-Produkts ausführen, vorausgesetzt, Sie verwenden solche zusätzlichen Kopien dieser BS-Komponenten unter Einhaltung der oben genannten Bestimmungen. Für jede ordnungsgemäß lizenzierte Kopie des anwendbaren BS-Produkts dürfen Sie auch eine zusätzliche Kopie der anwendbaren BS-Komponenten nur für Archivierungszwecke oder zur Reinstallation der BS-Komponenten auf demselben Computer, auf dem die BS-Komponenten zuvor installiert waren, anfertigen. Microsoft behält das Eigentum und alle Rechte an den BS-Komponenten. Alle nicht ausdrücklich gewährten Rechte bleiben Microsoft vorbehalten. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Wenn Sie die BS-Komponenten im Auftrag einer anderen Organisation als Ihrer eigenen installieren, müssen Sie vor der Installation der BS-Komponenten sicherstellen, dass der Endbenutzer (gleich, ob eine natürliche oder eine juristische Person) diese Bestimmungen erhalten, gelesen und akzeptiert hat. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Die BS-Komponenten können Technologie enthalten, die die gemeinsame Nutzung von Anwendungen auf zwei oder mehr Computern ermöglicht, auch wenn eine Anwendung nur auf einem der Computer installiert ist. Sie sind berechtigt, diese Technologie mit allen Microsoft-Anwendungsprodukten für Konferenzen mit mehreren Parteien zu nutzen. Für nicht von Microsoft stammende Anwendungen sollten Sie den Lizenzvertrag der Anwendung einsehen oder sich an den Lizenzgeber wenden, um zu ermitteln, ob er die gemeinsame Nutzung von Anwendungen erlaubt. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Sie dürfen die Ergebnisse, die mit Benchmark-Tests der .NET Framework-Komponente von BS-Komponenten erstellt wurden, nicht ohne vorherige schriftliche Genehmigung von Microsoft an Dritte weitergeben. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]AUSSCHLIESSLICH BEI MICROSOFT VIRTUAL MACHINE FOR JAVA WIRD DIE LIZENZ ZUM INSTALLIEREN DIESER BETRIEBSSYSTEMKOMPONENTE NUR AUF COMPUTERN GEWÄHRT, AUF DENEN BEREITS EINE VERSION VON MICROSOFT VIRTUAL MACHINE FOR JAVA VORHANDEN IST. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WENN DAS ANWENDBARE BS-PRODUKT AN SIE VON MICROSOFT ODER EINER IHRER 100 %-IGEN TOCHTERFIRMEN LIZENZIERT WURDE, GILT DIE GEGEBENENFALLS IM EULA DES ANWENDBAREN BS-PRODUKTS ENTHALTENE BESCHRÄNKTE GARANTIE FÜR DIE ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN, WENN DIE ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN VON IHNEN INNERHALB DER LAUFZEIT DER BESCHRÄNKTEN GARANTIE IM EULA DES ANWENDBAREN BS-PRODUKTS LIZENZIERT WURDEN. DIESES ERGÄNZENDE EULA VERLÄNGERT JEDOCH NICHT DEN ZEITRAUM, ÜBER DEN DIE BESCHRÄNKTE GARANTIE GILT. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WENN DAS ANWENDBARE BS-PRODUKT AN SIE VON EINER ANDEREN JURISTISCHEN PERSON ALS MICROSOFT ODER EINER IHRER 100 %-IGEN TOCHTERFIRMEN LIZENZIERT WURDE, SCHLIESST MICROSOFT ALLE GARANTIEN IN BEZUG AUF DIE ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN WIE FOLGT AUS: [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]GARANTIEAUSSCHLUSS. IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH DAS ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG STELLEN IHNEN MICROSOFT UND DEREN LIEFERANTEN DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN UND GEGEBENENFALLS SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN IN VERBINDUNG MIT DEN BS-KOMPONENTEN ("SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN") WIE BESEHEN UND OHNE GARANTIE AUF FEHLERFREIHEIT ZUR VERFÜGUNG. SIE SCHLIESSEN HIERMIT ALLE GARANTIEN UND BEDINGUNGEN IN BEZUG AUF DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN UND SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN, GLEICH OB AUSDRÜCKLICH, KONKLUDENT ODER GESETZLICH, AUS, EINSCHLIESSLICH, ABER NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF (FALLS ZUTREFFEND) GARANTIEN, PFLICHTEN UND BEDINGUNGEN VON ODER IN BEZUG AUF: HANDELSÜBLICHKEIT, EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN BESTIMMTEN ZWECK, VIRENFREIHEIT, GENAUIGKEIT ODER VOLLSTÄNDIGKEIT VON ANTWORTEN, ERGEBNISSE, MANGELNDE FACHMÄNNISCHE BEMÜHUNGEN UND FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT. ES WIRD AUCH JEDE GARANTIE, PFLICHT ODER BEDINGUNG FÜR EIGENTUM, UNGESTÖRTE NUTZUNG, UNGESTÖRTEN BESITZ, ÜBEREINSTIMMUNG MIT DER BESCHREIBUNG ODER NICHTVERLETZUNG VON RECHTEN DRITTER AUSGESCHLOSSEN. DAS GESAMTE RISIKO, DAS SICH AUS DER VERWENDUNG ODER DER LEISTUNG DER BS-KOMPONENTEN UND DER SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN ERGIBT, VERBLEIBT BEI IHNEN. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]AUSSCHLUSS VON FOLGE-, ZUFÄLLIGEN UND BESTIMMTEN ANDEREN SCHÄDEN. IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH DAS ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG SIND MICROSOFT ODER DEREN LIEFERANTEN IN KEINEM FALL HAFTBAR FÜR IRGENDWELCHE SPEZIELLEN, ZUFÄLLIGEN, INDIREKTEN, STRAFRECHTLICHEN ODER FOLGESCHÄDEN WELCHER ART AUCH IMMER (EINSCHLIESSLICH, ABER NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF SCHÄDEN AUS: ENTGANGENEM GEWINN, VERLUST VON VERTRAULICHEN ODER ANDEREN INFORMATIONEN, GESCHÄFTSUNTERBRECHUNG, PERSONENSCHÄDEN, VERLUST VON PRIVATSPHÄRE, VERLETZUNG VON VERTRAGSPFLICHTEN (EINSCHLIESSLICH PFLICHTEN NACH TREU UND GLAUBEN ODER SORGFALTSPFLICHTEN), FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT SOWIE VERMÖGENS- ODER SONSTIGE SCHÄDEN), DIE AUS DER VERWENDUNG DER BS-KOMPONENTEN ODER DER TATSACHE, DASS SIE NICHT VERWENDET WERDEN KÖNNEN, ODER AUS DER BEREITSTELLUNG VON SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN ODER DER TATSACHE, DASS SIE NICHT ERBRACHT WORDEN SIND, ODER ANDERWEITIG AUS EINER BESTIMMUNG DIESES ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS RESULTIEREN ODER IN IRGENDEINEM ZUSAMMENHANG DAMIT STEHEN, SELBST WENN MICROSOFT ODER DER LIEFERANT AUF DIE MÖGLICHKEIT SOLCHER SCHÄDEN HINGEWIESEN WURDE. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]BESCHRÄNKUNG DER HAFTUNG UND VON ANSPRÜCHEN. UNGEACHTET ALLER SCHÄDEN, DIE SIE AUS WELCHEN GRÜNDEN AUCH IMMER ERLEIDEN MÖGEN (EINSCHLIESSLICH, JEDOCH NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF ALLE OBEN ANGESPROCHENEN SCHÄDEN SOWIE ALLE DIREKTEN ODER ALLGEMEINEN SCHÄDEN), IST DIE GESAMTE HAFTUNG VON MICROSOFT UND DEREN LIEFERANTEN UNTER ALLEN BESTIMMUNGEN DIESES ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS UND IHR AUSSCHLIESSLICHER ANSPRUCH FÜR ALLES OBEN GENANNTE AUF TATSÄCHLICH VON IHNEN ERLITTENE SCHÄDEN AUF DER BASIS VERNÜNFTIGEN VERTRAUENS AUF DEN HÖHEREN DIESER BEIDEN BETRÄGE BESCHRÄNKT: DEN TATSÄCHLICH FÜR DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN GEZAHLTEN BETRAG ODER US-$ 5,00. DIE VORSTEHENDEN BESCHRÄNKUNGEN UND AUSSCHLÜSSE GELTEN IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH DAS ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG, AUCH WENN EIN ANSPRUCH DADURCH SEINEN WESENTLICHEN ZWECK VERFEHLT.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT SOFTWARE: LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2005 RUNTIME LIBRARIES[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzbestimmungen sind ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der Microsoft Corporation (oder einer anderen Microsoft-Konzerngesellschaft, wenn diese an dem Ort, an dem Sie die Software erwerben, die Software lizenziert). Bitte lesen Sie die Lizenzbestimmungen aufmerksam durch. Sie gelten für die der oben genannten Software und gegebenenfalls für die Medien, auf denen Sie diese erhalten haben, sowie für alle von Microsoft diesbezüglich angebotenen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Updates[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergänzungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Internetbasierten Dienste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Supportleistungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Liegen letztgenannten Elementen eigene Bestimmungen bei, gelten diese eigenen Bestimmungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Durch die Verwendung der Software erkennen Sie diese Bestimmungen an. Falls Sie die Bestimmungen nicht akzeptieren, sind Sie nicht berechtigt, die Software zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie diese Lizenzbestimmungen einhalten, verfügen Sie über die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.       RECHTE ZUR INSTALLATION UND NUTZUNG. Sie sind berechtigt,eine beliebige Anzahl von Kopien der Software auf Ihren Geräten zu installieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.       GÜLTIGKEITSBEREICH DER LIZENZ. Die Software wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dieser Vertrag gibt Ihnen nur einige Rechte zur Verwendung der Software. Microsoft behält sich alle anderen Rechte vor. Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte. Dabei sind Sie verpflichtet, alle technischen Beschränkungen der Software einzuhalten, die Ihnen nur spezielle Verwendungen gestatten. Sie sind nicht dazu berechtigt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergebnisse der für eine  Software durchgeführten Vergleichstests ohne schriftliche Genehmigung von Microsoft an Dritte weiterzugeben [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        technische Beschränkungen der Software zu umgehen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering), zu dekompilieren oder zu disassemblieren, es sei denn, dass (und nur insoweit) es durch das anwendbare Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet ist [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        eine größere Anzahl von Kopien der Software als in diesem Vertrag angegeben oder vom anwendbaren Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet anzufertigen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu veröffentlichen, damit andere sie kopieren können [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu vermieten, zu verleasen oder zu verleihen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Rechte an der Software oder diesen Vertrag auf Dritte zu übertragen oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software für kommerzielle Software-Hostingdienste zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.       SICHERUNGSKOPIE. Sie sind berechtigt, eine Sicherungskopie der Software anzufertigen. Sie dürfen diese nur zur erneuten Installation der Software verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.       DOKUMENTATION. Jede Person, die über einen gültigen Zugriff auf Ihren Computer oder Ihr internes Netzwerk verfügt, ist berechtigt, die Dokumentation zu Ihren internen Referenzzwecken zu kopieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.       AUSFUHRBESCHRÄNKUNGEN. Die Software unterliegt den Exportgesetzen und -regelungen der USA sowie des Landes, aus dem sie ausgeführt wird. Sie sind verpflichtet, alle nationalen und internationalen Exportgesetze und -regelungen einzuhalten, die für die Software gelten. Zu diesen Gesetzen gehören Einschränkungen im Hinblick auf Bestimmungsorte, Endbenutzer und Endbenutzung. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/exporting, oder wenden Sie sich an das verbundene Unternehmen von Microsoft in Ihrem Land, siehe unter www.microsoft.com/worldwide oder für Deutschland unter www.microsoft.com/germany oder telefonisch unter (49) (0) 89-3176-0.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6.       SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN. Da diese Software "wie besehen" zur Verfügung gestellt wird, stellen wir möglicherweise keine Supportleistungen für sie bereit.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7.       GESAMTER VERTRAG. Dieser Vertrag sowie die Bestimmungen für von Ihnen verwendete Ergänzungen, Updates, internetbasierte Dienste und Supportleistungen stellen den gesamten Vertrag für die Software und die Supportleistungen dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8.       ANWENDBARES RECHT.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a.       Vereinigte Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in den Vereinigten Staaten erworben haben, regelt das Gesetz des Staates Washington die Auslegung dieses Vertrags und gilt für Ansprüche, die aus einer Vertragsverletzung entstehen, ungeachtet von Prinzipien über Gesetzeskonflikte. Die Gesetze des Staates Ihres Wohnortes regeln alle anderen Ansprüche, einschließlich Ansprüche aus den Verbraucherschutzgesetzen des Staates, aus Gesetzen gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb und aus Schadenersatzverfahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b.       Außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in einem anderen Land erworben haben, gelten die Gesetze dieses Landes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9.       RECHTSKRAFT. Dieser Vertrag beschreibt bestimmte gesetzliche Rechte. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den Gesetzen Ihres Landes weitergehende Rechte. Möglicherweise verfügen Sie außerdem über Rechte im Hinblick auf die Partei, von der Sie die Software erworben haben. Dieser Vertrag ändert nicht Ihre Rechte, die sich aus den Gesetzen Ihres Staates ergeben, sofern die Gesetze Ihres Staates dies nicht zulassen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10.     AUSSCHLUSS VON GARANTIEN. Die Software wird „wie besehen“ lizenziert. Sie tragen das mit der Nutzung verbundene Risiko. Microsoft gewährt keine ausdrücklichen Gewährleistungen oder Garantien. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den örtlich anwendbaren Gesetzen zusätzliche Verbraucherrechte, die durch diesen Vertrag nicht abgeändert werden können. Im durch das örtlich anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang schließt Microsoft implizierte Garantien für die Gebrauchstauglichkeit, Eignung für einen bestimmten Zweck und Nichtverletzung von Rechten Dritter aus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11.     BESCHRÄNKUNG UND AUSSCHLUSS DES SCHADENERSATZES. Sie können von Microsoft und deren Lieferanten nur einen Ersatz für direkte Schäden bis zu einem Betrag von 5 US-Dollar erhalten. Sie können keinen Ersatz für andere Schäden erhalten, einschließlich Folgeschäden, Schäden aus entgangenem Gewinn, spezielle, indirekte oder beiläufig entstandene Schäden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Beschränkung gilt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        jeden Gegenstand im Zusammenhang mit der Software, Diensten, Inhalten (einschließlich Code) auf Internetseiten von Drittanbietern oder Programmen von Drittanbietern[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ansprüche aus Vertragsverletzungen, Verletzungen der Garantie oder der Gewährleistung, verschuldensunabhängiger Haftung, Fahrlässigkeit oder anderen unerlaubten Handlungen im durch das anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie hat auch dann Gültigkeit, wenn Microsoft von der Möglichkeit der Schäden gewusst hat oder hätte wissen müssen. Obige Beschränkung und obiger Ausschluss gelten möglicherweise nicht für Sie, weil Ihr Land den Ausschluss oder die Beschränkung von beiläufig entstandenen Schäden, Folgeschäden oder sonstigen Schäden nicht gestattet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie die Software in DEUTSCHLAND oder in ÖSTERREICH erworben haben, findet die Beschränkung im vorstehenden Absatz „Beschränkung und Ausschluss des Schadenersatzes“ auf Sie keine Anwendung. Stattdessen gelten für Schadenersatz oder Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen, gleich aus welchem Rechtsgrund einschließlich unerlaubter Handlung, die folgenden Regelungen:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet bei Vorsatz, grober Fahrlässigkeit, bei Ansprüchen nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz sowie bei Verletzung von Leben, Körper oder der Gesundheit nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn Sie die Software jedoch in Deutschland erworben haben, haftet Microsoft auch für leichte Fahrlässigkeit, wenn Microsoft eine wesentliche Vertragspflicht verletzt. In diesen Fällen ist die Haftung von Microsoft auf typische und vorhersehbare Schäden beschränkt. In allen anderen Fällen haftet Microsoft auch in Deutschland nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit.[/FONT]





Spoiler



*Online-Datenschutzerklärung*​ Ubisoft respektiert das Recht auf Privatsphäre unserer  Online-Besucher und ist verpflichtet, die von Ihnen erhobenen Daten zu  schützen. In dieser Geheimhaltungsrichtlinie werden wir aufzeigen, wie  wir die von Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten Daten sammeln, speichern,  nutzen und schützen werden.
Bei Fragen, Hinweisen oder Beschwerden zu  unserer Geheimhaltungsrichtlinie oder zu Informationspraktiken, wenden  Sie sich bitte an unseren Datenschutzbeauftragten per Mail an community.germany@ubisoft.com.
Sie  können uns auch über unsere Postadresse kontaktieren: Ubisoft GmbH,  Datenschutzbeauftragter, Adlerstraße 74, 40211 Düsseldorf.
Wenn sie unsere Websites besuchen gelten folgende Teile der Datenschutzerklärung und wir erläutern im Weiteren:


Der Sinn dieser Datenschutzerklärung;
Welche Arten der Informationen sammelt Ubisoft?
Wie Ubisoft die Daten benutzt; 
Welche Konsequenzen sich ergeben, wenn Sie Ihre persönlichen Daten nicht preisgeben möchten; 
Ob Ubisoft Cookies benutzt, IP-Adressen verfolgt oder passive Mittel zur Informationsbeschaffung über ihre Webseiten benutzt; 
Wer die Informationen sammelt, die Sie auf einer Ubisoft-Website eingeben; 
Ob Ubisoft die persönlichen Daten mit Dritten teilt und wenn ja, mit wem; 
Ob Links anderer Unternehmen auf Ubisoft-Seiten dieser Datenschutzerklärung ebenfalls unterliegen;
Welche Möglichkeiten Sie haben, die Nutzung Ihrer Daten durch Ubisoft zu beeinflussen;
Wie Sie die von Ubisoft gesammelten persönlichen Daten einsehen und wenn notwendig aktualisieren oder löschen können; 
Was Ubisoft unternimmt, um die Sicherheit, Qualität und die Integrität Ihrer Daten zu gewährleisten;
 *Der Sinn dieser Datenschutzerklärung:*
 Diese Datenschutzerklärung gilt für das Spielen unserer Spiele und  Demos und die folgenden Websites, die von Ubisoft betrieben werden:
www.ubi.com
www.ubisoft.de
Blue Byte GmbH | www.bluebyte.de
Ubisoft
 Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Websites, kann Ubisoft noch weitere  Domain-Namen im Besitz haben, die auf die oben genannten Websites  verweisen. Von Zeit zu Zeit werden wir weitere Websites hinzufügen, die  oben möglicherweise nicht aufgelistet sind.
 Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Datenschutzerklärung nur die Daten  betrifft die Online ermittelt und gespeichert werden und nicht auf  Informationen zutrifft, die Ubisoft Offline sammelt
 Durch die Nutzung und die Übermittlung persönlicher Informationen auf  einer unserer Websites, ducrh das Spielen unserer Spiele oder unsere  Demos, bestätigen Sie Ihr Einverständnis zu dieser Datenschutzerklärung.  Wenn Sie dieser Datenschutzerklärung nicht zustimmen, benutzen Sie  bitte keine unserer Websites, Spiele oder Demos. Wir behalten uns das  Recht vor, jederzeit Änderungen an dieser Datenschutzerklärung  vorzunehmen. Bitte überprüfen Sie von Zeit zu Zeit diese Erklärung, um  sicherzustellen, dass Ihnen die Änderungen geläufig sind. Die  kontinuierliche Nutzung unserer Websites, zeigt Ihr Einverständnis mit  dieser Erklärung an. Bitte bedenken Sie, dass diese Praktiken in unsere  Lizenzvereinbarung aufgenommen sind.

*Welche Arten der Information sammelt Ubisoft?*
 Um Ihnen die bestmögliche Präsentation auf unseren Webseiten, in  unseren Spielen und Demos zukommen zu lassen, kann Ubisoft Informationen  über Sie sammeln, allerdings nur, wenn Sie sie uns freiwillig zur  Verfügung stellen. 
Viele unserer Internetseiten können Sie aufrufen, ohne dass Sie sich bei Ubisoft registrieren lassen müssen. 
Nur  für einige Bereiche ist ein Registrierungsprozeß erforderlich. Wir  fragen Sie, ob Sie uns persönliche und/oder demografische Daten  mitteilen möchten, wenn Sie sich entschließen:


Ein ubi.com-Konto anzulegen;
Sich als Beta-Tester zu bewerben;
Sich zum ubi.com-Newsletter oder einem spielspezifischen Newsletter anmelden;
An einer Wahl oder einer Befragung teilzunehmen;
Die ubi.com-Webseite, eine Promotion oder ein Ereignis einem Freund  zuzumailen (zum Beispiel das „tell-a-friend“-Feature nutzen);
An unseren Foren und/oder unseren Chat-Räumen teilzunehmen;
An einem Online-Wettbewerb, Gewinnspiel oder einer anderen Promotion-Aktion teilnehmen;
Sich an den technischen Kundendienst zu wenden;
Ein Produkt in unserem Online-Store; und/oder
Ein Produkt wegen der Garantie oder dem technischen Kundendienst online registrieren.
Des Weiteren kann es notwendig sein, sich für ein ubi.com-Konto  anzumelden, um die oben genannten Tätigkeiten durchzuführen. Die  Möglichkeit, auf bestimmte Bereiche und Features auf unseren Webseiten  zuzugreifen, indem man sich einfach einloggt, ist auf die Benutzer  beschränkt, die schon einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort bei einem  früheren Besuch der Ubisoft-Sites angelegt haben.
 Die Art der gesammelten Informationen hängt von der Art der oben  aufgeführten Tätigkeiten ab. Die benötigten Informationen beinhalten:  (i) Ihren Namen, (ii) Anschrift, (iii) Telefonnummer, (iv)  E-Mail-Adresse und für diejenigen, die ein Produkt online kaufen, (v)  Kreditkarteninformationen. Eltern oder Erziehungsberechtigte können,  zusätzlich zu den eigenen Daten, um die Übermittlung des Namens des  Kindes und seiner E-Mail-Adresse gebeten werden.
 Für einige Tätigkeiten werden Sie gebeten einen Benutzernamen und ein  Passwort, sowie andere nicht persönliche Daten, wie: (i) Ihr Alter oder  das Geburtsdatum; (ii) Ihr Geschlecht; (iii) Ihren Wohnort und Ihre  Postleitzahl; (iv) Ihre Spiel- und Plattformvorlieben; (v) Informationen  über die Hardware die Sie bereits besitzen und/oder die Sie gerade  gekauft haben; und (vi) andere spielbezogene Informationen (z.B.  MMO-Erfahrung) (im weiteren „Demografische Informationen“ genannt)  einzugeben. Wenn demografische Informationen mit einer Tätigkeit  gesammelt werden, die auch personenbezogene Daten benötigen, können wir  die demografischen Informationen mit den persönlichen Daten kombinieren.

*Wie nutzt Ubisoft die gesammelten Informationen?*
 Normalerweise, werden die Informationen, die wir für einen bestimmten  Zweck gesammelt haben, nur zweckgebunden genutzt. Wenn Sie sich  beispielsweise für einen spielbezogenen Newsletter eingeschrieben haben,  wird die von Ihnen bereitgestellte E-Mail-Adresse nur dazu genutzt,  Ihnen aktuelle Informationen über dieses Spiel zu senden. Genauso werden  die von Nutzern beim Anlegen eines ubi.com-Kontos erhaltenen  Informationen ausschließlich dazu genutzt, dem Nutzer die Vorzüge oder  Dienste der Registrierung anzubieten, die oftmals aus dem Abonnement  unseres allgemeinen Newsletters, E-Mail-Bekanntmachungen bezüglich des  Kontos, freiem Online-Spiel, Zugriff auf die aktuellen Neuigkeiten und  exklusive Handelsaktionen und die Teilnahme an Community-Foren sowie  Wettbewerben bestehen. In einigen Fällen, haben Sie auch die  Möglichkeit, Ihre Informationen an verschiedene Dienste weiterzugeben,  die nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem von Ihnen verlangten Dienst  stehen (z.B. Ihren Namen in einen Wettbewerb eintragen lassen, wenn Sie  sich zu einem Newsletter eintragen oder umgekehrt). Wenn Sie solche  zusätzlichen Dienste in Anspruch nehmen möchten, nutzen wir Ihre  persönlichen Informationen, um Ihnen diese Dienste anzubieten.
 Wir können Ihre E-Mail-Adresse dazu nutzen, Ihnen Mitteilungen zu  senden, die Sie über Änderungen unsere Datenschutzerklärung, Änderungen  der Preise, Änderungen unseres Online-Angebotes oder der  Nutzungsbedingungen des technischen Kundendienstes oder anderen  Dienständerungen informieren. Des Weiteren nehmen Sie bitte zur  Kenntnis, dass wenn Sie ein ubi.com-Konto oder ein spielbezogenes Konto  anlegen und das Konto später gekündigt wird (z. B. wegen mangelnder  Nutzung), wir Sie von Zeit zu Zeit kontaktieren, um Ihnen mitzuteilen,  dass Ihr Konto für einen kurzen Zeitraum aktiviert wurde.
 Des Weiteren können persönliche oder demografische Informationen, die  durch eine der oben genannten Aktionen gesammelt werden, für interne  Marketingzwecke oder demografische Studien genutzt werden, damit wir  unsere Online-Produkte und Dienstleistungen verbessern können und Ihren  Bedürfnissen besser gerecht werden.
 Egal wie die Informationen gesammelt wurden und wie die Informationen  genutzt werden, sammeln wir nur Informationen die notwendig sind, um  die Online-Anfragen und unsere Geschäftsziele zu erreichen.

Bitte  nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Informationen von Personen, die sie  geschäftlich getätigt haben (z.B. zur Bewerbung auf eine Arbeitsstelle)  nicht unter diese Datenschutzerklärung fallen. Trotzdem, werden die von  Ihnen abgegebenen Informationen nur zur Auswertung für die Bewerbung auf  eine offene Stelle genutzt.
 Ein besonderer Hinweis über unsere Community-Foren und Chat-Räume 
 Bitte bedenken Sie, dass wann immer Sie persönliche Informationen in  öffentlichen Bereichen, wie zum Beispiel in einem Forum bekannt geben,  diese von Leuten gesammelt werden können, die Sie nicht kennen. Obwohl  wir uns bemühen alle zu schützen, die an diesen Aktivitäten teilnehmen,  können wir nicht für die Sicherheit der Daten garantieren, die Sie in  diesen Bereichen veröffentlichen
 Sollten Sie Ihr Ubisoft Benutzerkonto mit Ihrem  Konsoleherstellerspielkonto verbinden, wird Ubisoft mit diesen  Unternehmen nur Informationen über Ihr Alter, Land, Geburtsdatum und  E-mail austauschen. Keine anderen persönlichen Daten – wie  Kreditkarteninformationen oder Adressen – werden mit diesen Unternehmen  ausgetauscht werden.
*Was passiert, wenn ich mich weigere meine persönlichen Daten an Ubisoft zu übertragen?*
 Wenn Sie sich entschließen, Ihre persönlichen Daten auf Anfrage nicht  zu übertragen, können Sie an einigen Aktivitäten, die auf unseren  Webseiten angeboten werden oder am Kauf von Produkten in unserem  Online-Store, nicht teilnehmen. Wenn Sie sich zum Beispiel weigern Ihren  Namen oder Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt zu geben, können Sie sich nicht  für ein ubi.com-Konto anmelden und erhalten auch keine Vorzüge, die an  dieses Konto gebunden sind. Wenn Sie allerdings nur allgemeine Inhalte  unseres Webangebots besuchen möchten, ist es nicht notwendig, uns Ihre  persönlichen Daten zu übergeben.
*Benutzt Ubisoft Cookies, IP-Adress-Verfolgung oder passive Mittel, um Informationen zu sammeln?*
 Wir können Cookies auf unseren Webseiten benutzen. Ein „Cookie“ ist  eine kleine Datei, die Webseiten oft auf dem Computer des Benutzers  ablegen, um dort Informationen zu speichern. Cookies enthalten keine  Namen, E-Mail-Adressen oder irgendwelche persönliche Informationen. Sie  dienen typischerweise dazu, den Computer des Benutzers zu erkennen und  sich an einige Dinge beim letzten Besuch der Seite „zu erinnern“. Zum  Beispiel nutzt Ubisoft Cookies, um die Auswahl der Produkte im  Einkaufswagen zu behalten und den Benutzernamen und das Passwort für den  Besuch zu speichern. Alle Informationen dieser Art, werden nur bis  Mitternacht des gleichen Tages gespeichert, danach werden sie gelöscht.  Sie können Cookies auch in Ihrem Browser abschalten oder eine Warnung  anzeigen lassen, wenn ein Cookie an Ihren Computer gesendet wird,  allerdings kann dies das Online-Shopping und den Login beeinflussen.
*IP-Addressen*
 Ubisoft darf Informationen sammeln, die das Verhalten des Nutzers und  seine/ihre Nutzung von Ubisofts Demoversionen und Spielen betreffen, um  die Produkte und Serviceleistungen besser an die Nutzer anpassen zu  können.

Ubisoft verfolgt außerdem die IP-Adressen aus  Sicherheitsgründen zurück. Eine IP-Adresse wird dazu benutzt einen  Computer genau zu identifizieren, wenn er sich mit dem Internet  verbindet.

*Google Analytics*
 Auf unseren Webseiten kommt Google Analytics zum Einsatz, ein  Webanalysedienst von Google. Auch Google Analytics verwendet so genannte  Cookies (kleine Textdateien), die auf Ihrem Computer gespeichert werden  und die eine Analyse der Benutzung der Website durch Sie ermöglichen.  Die durch die Cookie erzeugten Informationen über Ihre Benutzung dieser  Homepage (einschließlich Ihrer IP-Adresse) werden an einen Server von  Google in den USA übertragen und dort gespeichert. Google wird diese  Informationen benutzen, um Ihre Nutzung der Website auszuwerten, um  Reports über die Websiteaktivitäten für die Homepage-Betreiber  zusammenzustellen und um weitere mit der Websitenutzung und der  Internetnutzung verbundene Dienstleistungen zu erbringen. Auch wird  Google diese Informationen gegebenenfalls an Dritte übertragen, sofern  dieses gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist oder soweit Dritte diese Daten im  Auftrag von Google verarbeiten. Google wird in keinem Fall Ihre  IP-Adresse mit anderen Daten von Google in Verbindung bringen. Sie  können die Installation der Cookies durch eine entsprechende Einstellung  in Ihrer Browser-Software verhindern, wir weisen Sie jedoch darauf hin,  dass Sie in diesem Fall gegebenenfalls nicht sämtliche Funktionen  unserer Webseiten in vollem Umfang nutzen können. Durch die Nutzung  unserer Webseiten erklären Sie sich mit der Bearbeitung, der über Sie  erhobenen Daten durch Google, in der zuvor beschriebenen Art und Weise  und zu dem zuvor benannten Zweck einverstanden.
*Log-Dateien*
 Die einzige weitere Information, die passiv von Ubisoft gesammelt  wird, findet in Form von Log-Dateien statt. Dies sind Dateien, die die  Website-Aktivität protokollieren, inklusive wie viele „Hits“ eine  Website erzielt (auch als „Navigationsdaten bezeichnet“). Diese Einträge  werden anonym gesammelt und ermöglichen Ubisoft die Feststellung der  Webseiten-Aktivität im Ganzen, des Interesses an beworbenen Produkten  und der Behebung von technischen Problemen. Wir nutzen die  Log-Datei-Einträge auch für unser internes Marketing und demografische  Studien, damit wir konsequent unsere Online-Dienste verbessern können.  Die Log-Dateien werden nur intern benutzt und werden keinem Nutzer,  Computer oder Browser zugeordnet.
*Wer erhebt meine persönlichen Daten und werden sie mit Dritten geteilt?*
 Normalerweise, werden die Informationen, die Sie auf einer  Ubisoft-Website angeben, von Ubisoft selbst oder einem Geschäftspartner  in Ubisofts Auftrag erhoben und unter den oben geschilderten Bedingungen  genutzt. Händler (oder Agenten) sind Entitäten, die die Unterstützung  für die internen Operationen unserer Websites erfüllen und mit denen wir  nur Informationen teilen, die für die Erfüllung Ihres Auftrages  erforderlich sind (z. B. die Durchführung von Online-Käufen oder der  Zustellung von Newslettern).
 Hin und wieder bieten wir Wettbewerbe, Gewinnspiele oder Promotionen  auf unseren Websites an und gewähren in einigen Fällen nur Inhabern  eines ubi.com-Kontos Zugriff auf diese Aktionen. Die Informationen, die  für diese Promotionen erhoben werden, beinhalten in der Regel  persönliche Daten, wie Ihre E-Mail-Adresse Dritten mitgeteilt (z.B.  einem Sponsor oder einem Co-Sponsor). Da wir keine Kontrolle über die  Praktiken von Dritten haben, versuchen wir sicherzustellen, dass sie die  Vertrauenswürdigkeit, Sicherheit und Integrität aller persönlichen  Daten schützen, die wir mit ihnen teilen. Wenn Sie keine Informationen  mit Dritten teilen möchten, dann sollten Sie nicht an diesen Promotionen  teilnehmen.
 Wir können persönliche Informationen offen legen, wenn wir vom  Gesetzgeber dazu aufgefordert werden, unter anderem durch Offenlegung  zur Rechtshilfe oder Regierungsbeamte bei der Ermittlung wegen Betrugs,  Besitzrechts-Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder anderen illegalen Aktivitäten,  die Sie oder uns in rechtliche Verantwortlichkeit bringen.
 Des Weiteren können die Kundeninformationen Ubisofts  im Falle einer Fusion, Akquisition, Reorganisation, eines Bankrotts  oder ähnlichem Ereignis an den Nachfolger übergehen, sofern dies nach  geltendem Recht erlaubt ist.

*Wie ist Ubisofts Haltung zu Links, die auf Seiten von Drittherstellen weisen?*
 Sie sollten sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Sie, wenn Sie auf  unseren Webseiten herumstöbern, auch auf Seiten gelangen können, die  nicht in unserem Einflussbereich liegen. Wir können nicht garantieren,  dass die Datenschutzerklärungen dieser Seiten unseren hohen Standards  genügen und wir empfehlen, die Datenschutzerklärung der entsprechenden  Seite zu studieren, bevor Sie persönliche Informationen übermitteln.
*Kann ich bestimmen, wie meine persönlichen Daten genutzt werden?*
 Wenn Sie keine Newsletter oder andere Promotion-Kommunikation von  Ubisoft erhalten möchten, erhalten Sie die Option, sich von diesen  Diensten, entweder bei der Registrierung abmelden oder indem Sie Ihr  dies in den Einstellungen rund um Ihr Profil tun, indem Sie sich auf  unserer Seite einloggen und die entsprechende Checkbox deaktivieren.  Alternativ können Sie uns auch mithilfe der Kontaktinformationen wie  oben beschreiben Bescheid geben.
 Zusätzlich erhalten Sie mit jedem Newsletter, den Sie von Ubisoft  erhalten, die Möglichkeit sich aus dem Newsletter auszutragen  (unsubscribe).
 Beachten Sie, dass wenn Sie das ubi.com-Konto oder ein  spielspezifisches Konto abmelden, noch darüber informiert werden können,  dass Ihr Konto für kurze Zeit wieder aktiviert wurde.
*Wie kann ich auf meine persönlichen Daten zugreifen?*
 Wenn Sie Ihre persönlichen Daten betrachten, aktualisieren oder  korrigieren möchten, müssen Sie sich zunächst mit Ihrem Benutzernamen  und Ihrem Passwort anmelden. Wenn Sie nun auf die Schaltfläche Profil  ändern klicken, können Sie auf Ihre Konto-Daten zugreifen. Wenn Sie  möchten, dass wir Ihren Namen ganz aus den ubi.com-Daten löschen oder  Sie auf Informationen zugreifen möchten, die durch andere Aktivitäten  zustande gekommen sind, wenden Sie sich bitte unter den oben stehenden  Kontakt-Daten an uns. 
 Wenn Sie eine Frage an das Ubisoft Solution Center gestellt haben,  können Sie unter „Meine Daten " in der FAQ-Sektion den Status Ihrer  Frage überprüfen oder Ihre Antworteinstellungen ändern und/oder Ihr  persönliches Profil aktualisieren, dass Sie bei der Übermittlung der  Frage übertragen haben. 
*Welche Schutzmaßnahmen unternimmt Ubisoft, um meine persönlichen Informationen zu schützen?*
 Ubisoft betreibt verschiedene Schutzmaßnahmen, die die Sicherheit,  Integrität und die Privatsphäre Ihrer erhobenen und gespeicherten  persönlichen Daten über unsere Kontoinhaber sicherstellen. Die von  Ubisoft erhobenen persönlichen Daten, werden in sicheren  Arbeits-Umgebungen gespeichert, die der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich  sind und die nur durch autorisiertes Personal abgerufen werden können.  Darüber hinaus verwendet unser Online-Store eine Verschlüsselung nach  Industriestandard, um sich vor unberechtigtem elektronischen Zugriff auf  sensible Finanzinformationen, wie zum Beispiel Ihrer Kreditkartennummer  zu schützen. Des Weiteren haben wir Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen, die  uns vor Verlust, Missbrauch und Änderung der Informationen in unserem  Besitzt schützt (z.B. Qualitätssicherung der Daten). Bevor wir einem  Internet-Benutzer erlauben seine persönlichen Daten abzurufen, muss er  Informationen wie den Benutzernamen und das Passwort eingeben. Wir  unternehmen auch angemessene Schritte, um sicherzustellen, dass Dritten,  denen wir persönliche Daten übermitteln, über ausreichende  Schutzmaßnahmen für die Daten verfügen.



*Bekannte Online-Dienste*

Nachfolgend erhaltet ihr Links zu den aktuellen Lizenzbestimmungen und Datenschutzerklärungen von Steam und EA-Origin

*Steam:
Nutzungsvertrag
Datenschutzrichtlinie


EA-Origin:
Software-Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag
Datenschutzrichtlinie


Games for Windows Live:
Nutzungsbedingungen
Online-Datenschutzbestimmung von Microsoft


Battle.net (Blizzard)
Übersicht "Rechtliches" (darunter auch Starcraft 2 und WoW-Nutzungsbedingungen)

--------------------------------------------------------------

LISTE:*

*Fallout New Vegas - Bethesda- 2010 (laut Verpackung) - Steam*



Spoiler



*[FONT=&quot]LIZENZ- UND GARANTIEBEDINGUNGEN[/FONT]*


*§ 1 Geltungsbereich*
  (1) Diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen stellen eine abschließende Vereinbarung zwischen  Bethesda Softworks LCC und ZeniMax Europe Limited (im Folgenden gemeinsam als "der Eigentümer" bezeichnet) und dem Kunden über die Benutzung dieses Computerspiels ("Spiel"), des Benutzerhandbuchs und des sonstigen Begleitmaterials sowie über die Haftung für etwaige Mängel dieser Gegenstände dar. 
  (2) Dritte, insbesondere Verkäufer, sind nicht befugt, Nutzungsgestattungen oder Garantieerklärungen irgendwelcher Art zu Lasten des Eigentümers abzugeben.

*§ 2 Urheberrechte und gewerbliche Schutzrechte*
  (1) Das Spiel ist zugleich audiovisuelle Darstellung und Computerprogramm ("Programm") und genießt daher urheberrechtlichen Schutz. 
  (2) Der Eigentümer behält sich sämtliche an oder im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel, dem Benutzerhandbuch sowie dem sonstigen Begleitmaterial begründeten Rechte vor. Er bleibt insbesondere Inhaber der urheber- und leistungsschutzrechtlichen Nutzungsrechte an den audiovisuellen Darstellungen des Spiels und an Teilen hieraus (wie z.B. Charakteren, Charakternamen, Handlungselementen, Dialogen, Szenen, Figuren, bildlichen Darstellungen und akustischen und musikalischen Elementen). Er bleibt auch Inhaber der Marken, Titel und sonstigen Kennzeichenrechte.

*§ 3 Vervielfältigung, Sicherungs- und Ersatzkopien, Originaldatenträger*
  (1) Der Kunde darf von dem gelieferten Spiel KEINE Kopien, auch keine Sicherungskopien anfertigen. Anstelle der Anfertigung einer Sicherungskopie erhält der Kunde die Rechte nach Absatz 3. Erlaubt sind nur für die Benutzung des Spiels notwendige Vervielfältigungen wie die Installation des Spiels vom Originaldatenträger auf den Massenspeicher der eingesetzten Hardware, soweit dies vom Kopierschutz nicht verhindert wird, sowie das Laden des Spiels in den Arbeitsspeicher.
  (2) Ebenfalls untersagt ist das Vervielfältigen des Benutzerhandbuchs und des sonstigen Begleitmaterials.
  (3) Nach der Installation des Spiels auf den Massenspeicher der eingesetzten Hardware darf der Originaldatenträger nur noch als Sicherheitskopie und zu rein archivarischen Zwecken verwendet werden. Wird der Originaldatenträger beschädigt oder in sonstiger Weise unbrauchbar, so kann der Kunde die Rechte des § 9 geltend machen bzw. – wenn dessen Voraussetzungen nicht vorliegen – gegen Einsendung des Originaldatenträgers an die unten angegebene Adresse von ZeniMax Europe Limited eine Ersatzkopie anfordern. Der Kunde hat hierfür eine Kostenpauschale in Höhe von 10,- € zu entrichten.

*§ 4 Mehrfachnutzungen und Netzwerkeinsatz*
  (1) Der Kunde darf das gelieferte Spiel auf jeder ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Hardware nur zu privaten und nicht zu kommerziellen Zwecken einsetzen. Wechselt der Kunde jedoch die Hardware, muß er das Spiel von der bisher verwendeten Hardware löschen. Ein zeitgleiches Einspeichern, Vorrätighalten oder Benutzen auf mehr als nur einer Hardware ist unzulässig. 
  (2) Der Einsatz des überlassenen Spiels innerhalb eines Netzwerkes oder eines sonstigen Mehrstationen-Rechensystems ist unzulässig, sofern damit die Möglichkeit zeitgleicher Mehrfachnutzungen des Spiels geschaffen wird.

*§ 5 Dekompilierung und Programmänderungen*
  (1) Die Rückübersetzung des im Spiel enthaltenen Programmcodes in andere Codeformen (Dekompilierung) sowie sonstige Arten der Rückerschließung der verschiedenen Herstellungsstufen des Programms (Reverse-Engineering) sind unzulässig. 
  (2) Die Entfernung des Kopierschutzes ist unzulässig. Nur wenn der Kopierschutz die störungsfreie Spielnutzung beeinträchtigt oder verhindert bzw. der Eigentümer trotz einer entsprechenden Mitteilung des Kunden unter genauer Beschreibung der aufgetretenen Störung die Störung nicht innerhalb von vier Wochen beseitigen kann oder will, darf der Kopierschutz zur Sicherstellung der Funktionsfähigkeit des Spiels entfernt werden. Für die Beeinträchtigung oder Verhinderung störungsfreier Benutzbarkeit durch den Kopierschutz trägt der Kunde die Beweislast. Die besondere Informationspflicht des Kunden nach § 12 der vorliegenden Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen ist zu beachten.
  (3) Andere als die in Abs. 2 geregelten Programmänderungen zum Zwecke der sonstigen Fehlerbeseitigung sind nur zulässig, wenn das geänderte Programm allein im Rahmen des eigenen, privaten Gebrauchs eingesetzt wird.  
  (4) Urhebervermerke, Seriennummern sowie sonstige der Computerspielidentifikation dienende Merkmale dürfen auf keinen Fall entfernt oder verändert werden.

*§ 6 Spieländerungen*
  Es ist dem Kunden gestattet, unter Verwendung des Spiels, des Benutzerhandbuchs und des sonstigen Begleitmaterials, insbesondere unter Verwendung des etwaig vorhandenen Level Editors (der gegebenenfalls als separate Installationsdatei heruntergeladen werden kann), neue Levels, auf dem Computerspiel beruhende Produkte (gemeinsam "Spieländerungen" genannt) herzustellen und zu verbreiten, wenn er dabei folgende Bedingungen beachtet: (a) die Spieländerungen dürfen nur auf der Grundlage  einer legal erworbenen Originalversion des Spiels spielfähig zu sein; (b) sie dürfen keine in irgendeiner Weise geänderte Spielausführungsdatei enthalten; (c) sie dürfen weder die Rechte Dritter (z.B. Urheber-, Persönlichkeits- oder Kennzeichenrechte) noch gesetzliche Bestimmungen (z.B. Jugendschutzgesetze) verletzen; (d) die Nutzung und Vertrieb der Spieländerungen muss unentgeltlich erfolgen, d.h. weder der Kunde noch ein Dritter darf in irgendeiner Weise von der Nutzung oder dem Vertrieb der Spieländerungen finanziell profitieren; (e) für den Level Editor – soweit vorhanden - und andere Entwicklungstools wird kein Support nach § 11 gewährt. Der Eigentümer befürwortet die nicht-kommerzielle Verbreitung von qualitativ hochwertigen Spieländerungen. 

*§ 7 Nicht gestattete Nutzungshandlungen*
  (1) Sofern dies durch diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen nicht ausdrücklich gestattet ist, ist der Kunde nicht berechtigt, das Spiel, das Benutzerhandbuch sowie das sonstige Begleitmaterial oder Teile (z.B. Charaktere, Figuren, Dialoge oder sonstige Elemente) hieraus zu vervielfältigen, zu verändern, zu vermieten oder öffentlich wiederzugeben bzw. zugänglich zu machen. Insbesondere ist es dem Kunden nicht gestattet, das Spiel, das Benutzerhandbuch sowie das sonstige Begleitmaterial oder Teile hieraus über das Internet oder ein vergleichbares Netz zum Abruf zugänglich zu machen oder an eine andere Person in unkörperlicher Form (z.B. über E-mail oder über einen Internet-Dateidienst wie FTP oder Peer-to-Peer) zu übertragen.
  (2) Grundsätzlich stellt jede nicht nach diesen Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen gestattete Vervielfältigung, Vermietung oder öffentliche Wiedergabe (insbesondere über das Internet oder vergleichbare Netze) des Spiels, des Benutzerhandbuchs oder des sonstigen Begleitmaterials ein Urheberrechtsverletzung dar, die vom Eigentümer zivil- und gegebenenfalls auch strafrechtlich verfolgt wird.

*§ 8 Weiterveräußerung*
  Der Kunde darf das Spiel nicht an Dritte veräußern, wenn der begründete Verdacht besteht, der Dritte werde diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen verletzen, insbesondere unerlaubte Vervielfältigungen herstellen.

*§ 9 Garantie*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Eigentümer garantiert dem ursprünglichen Käufer dieses Spiels, dass die Compact Disk (CD)/der Datenträger, auf welche(r) dieses Spiel geliefert wird, während der ersten 90 Tage seit dem Eigentumsübergang keine Fehler aufweisen wird. Sobald das Produkt Fehler aufweisen sollte, bringen Sie dieses bitte zurück an den Verkaufsort zusammen mit einem Kaufnachweis. Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, dann senden Sie das fehlerhafte Produkt bitte an die unten angegebene Adresse von ZeniMax Europe Limited zusammen mit einem Kaufnachweis, der Angabe des Kaufortes, einer Beschreibung des Fehlers sowie jeglicher Originalverpackung, die sich in Ihrem Besitz befindet. Der Eigentümer wird Ihnen die Portokosten für die Rücksendung fehlerhafter Produkte erstatten. Diese Garantie gilt neben den gesetzlichen Ansprüchen, die Ihnen in Bezug auf das Produkt zustehen. Ihre gesetzlichen Ansprüche werden durch diese Garantie weder eingeschränkt noch in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]§ 10 Haftungsbegrenzung[/FONT]*
  (1) Unter Vorbehalt der folgenden Bestimmungen haftet der Eigentümer nur für Schäden, welche durch die Verletzung vertraglicher sowie außervertraglicher Verpflichtungen als auch durch unerlaubte Handlungen entstanden sind, wenn dies mit Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit auf Seiten des Eigentümers, deren gesetzlicher Vertreter oder leitender Angestellter geschehen ist. 
  (2) Hinsichtlich der Schäden, welche durch vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verhalten der Angestellten des Eigentümers verursacht wurden, haftet der Eigentümer lediglich für solche Schäden, welche nach diesem Vertrag üblich und vorhersehbar sind. 
  (3) Hinsichtlich der Schäden, welche durch das fahrlässige Verhalten des Eigentümers, deren gesetzlicher Vertreter, leitender Angestellter oder Erfüllungsgehilfen verursacht wurden, haftet der Eigentümer nur für den Fall, dass eine wesentliche Vertragspflicht verletzt wurde. Der vorhergehende Absatz ist entsprechend anwendbar.
  (4) Eine etwaige Haftung aufgrund einer Garantieerklärung oder aufgrund von Schäden an Leben, Körper oder Gesundheit sowie Ansprüche nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz bleiben unberührt von der vorhergehenden Haftungsbeschränkung.  
  (5) Die vorhergehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen finden auch hinsichtlich des Ersatzes nutzloser Aufwendungen Anwendung.
  (6) Die vorhergehenden Haftungsbeschränkungen finden auch in Bezug auf die persönliche Haftung der gesetzlichen Vertreter, leitenden Angestellten und Erfüllungsgehilfen des Eigentümers Anwendung.

*§ 11 Support *
  Der vom Eigentümer gewährte Support ergibt sich aus dem Benutzerhandbuch und dem sonstigen Begleitmaterial.

*§ 12 Informationspflichten*
  Darf der Kunde nach § 5 Abs. 2 der vorliegenden Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen den Kopierschutz oder sonstige Schutzroutinen entfernen, muss er die Vornahme der entsprechenden Programmänderung dem Lieferanten schriftlich anzeigen. Die Mitteilung muss eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung der Störungssymptome, der vermuteten Störungsursache sowie insbesondere eine eingehende Beschreibung der vorgenommenen Programmänderung umfassen.

*§ 13 Vertragslaufzeit *
  Diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen sind bis zu ihrer Beendigung wirksam. Die Nutzungsgestattung endet automatisch, wenn der Kunde diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen verletzt. Diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen können auch dadurch beendet werden, indem das Spiel, das sonstige Begleitmaterial sowie jegliche Vervielfältigungen hiervon vom Kunden zerstört werden und das Spiel von allen Rechnern oder Computern des Kunden, auf denen dieses installiert war, entfernt wird. 

*§ 14 Schlussbestimmungen*
*(1) Diese Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen stellen die gesamte Vereinbarung zwischen den Parteien dar und ersetzen alle bisherigen Vereinbarungen sowie die bisher gewechselte Korrespondenz zwischen den Parteien, soweit sie mit dem Gegenstand dieser Bedingungen zusammenhängen. Mündliche Nebenabreden wurden nicht getroffen.*
  (2) Auf sämtliche Rechte und Pflichten aus und im Zusammenhang mit dem von diesen Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen erfassten Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Eigentümer und dem Kunden findet englisches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts und des Kollisionsrechts Anwendung. 
  (3) Gerichtsstand für sämtliche Streitigkeiten aus oder im Zusammenhang mit dem von diesen Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen erfassten Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Eigentümer und dem Kunden ist– London, England. Der Eigentümer ist jedoch berechtigt, den Kunden auch an seinem allgemeinen Gerichtsstand zu verklagen.
  (4) Erfüllungsort für sämtliche Pflichten aus und im Zusammenhang mit dem von diesen Lizenz- und Garantiebedingungen erfassten Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Kunden und dem Eigentümer ist der Geschäftssitz der ZeniMax Europe Limited.

  ZeniMax Europe Limited
  Grafton House, 2-3 Golden Square, London, W1F 9HR



*R.U.S.E - Ubisoft/Eugen Systems - 2010 (laut Verpackung) - Steam*




Spoiler



*[FONT=&quot]ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG FÜR MULTIMEDIAPRODUKT[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]Bitte lesen Sie diesen Lizenzvertrag sorgfältig durch, bevor Sie das Spiel  (« Multimediaprodukt ») installieren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieser Lizenzvertrag ist ein Vertrag zwischen  Ihnen, dem « Benutzer », und Ubisoft Entertainment und/oder seinen  Konzessionsgebern und/oder seinen Anspruchsberechtigten (« Ubisoft »),  der dem Benutzer ein nicht ausschließliches und nicht übertragbares  Nutzungsrecht des Multimediaprodukts einräumt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Durch die Installation des Multimediaprodukts  verpflichtet sich der Benutzer den Bestimmungen und Bedingungen des  Lizenzvertrages zuzustimmen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]1-  Die Lizenz[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft räumt dem Benutzer eine nicht  ausschließliche und nicht übertragbare Lizenz zur Nutzung des  Multimediaprodukts ein, bleibt jedoch Eigentümer aller damit  zusammenhängenden Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Rechte, die nicht ausdrücklich durch diese Lizenz übertragen werden, bleiben Eigentum von Ubisoft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird zum Alleingebrauch nicht an den Benutzer verkauft, sondern lizenziert.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz räumt keinerlei Recht oder Anspruch  bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts ein und ist nicht als eine Übertragung  der Rechte am geistigen Eigentum bezüglich des Multimediaprodukts zu  verstehen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird unter umständen  durch Software zur Digitalen Rechteverwaltung ("DRM-Software")  geschützt. in diesem Fall akzeptiert und anerkennt der Benutzer hiermit  Folgendes hinsichtlich der DRM-Software und erklärt sich damit  einverstanden: (i) Durch die Installation des Multimediaprodukts wird  die DRM-Software auf dem Computer des Benutzers installiert, (ii) die  DRM-Software begrenzt unter umständen die Anzahl der Installationen des  Multimediaprodukts, (iii) die DRM-Software installiert unter umständen  zusätzliche, für den Kopierschutz notwendige Komponenten auf dem  Computer des Benutzers und (iv) während der Installation und/oder des  ersten Starts wird zur Freischaltung des Multimediaprodukts durch die  DRM-Software eventuell eine Online-Verbindung benötigt. in keinem Fall  haftet UBISOFT in VERbindung mit Komponenten, die u.U. auf dem computer  des benutzers durch irgendeine DRM-Software installiert werden. Weitere  Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der Website der DRM-Software während  der installation des Spiels.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2-  Eigentum am Multimediaprodukt[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer anerkennt, dass die Gesamtheit der  das Multimediaprodukt und seine Komponenten betreffenden Rechte  (insbesondere was Titel, Informatik Codes, Themen, Figuren, Namen der  Figuren, Handlung, Geschichten, Dialoge, Örtlichkeiten, Konzepte,  Bilder, Fotografien, Animationen, Videos, Musik und Texte angeht, die  Bestandteil des Multimediaprodukts sind) sowie die Rechte bezüglich der  Marke, die Urheberrechte und Rechte am Copyright Eigentum von Ubisoft  sind und durch französisches Recht und andere internationale Gesetze,  Verträge und Vereinbarungen bezüglich des geistigen Eigentums geschützt  sind.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3-  Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist berechtigt, das  Multimediaprodukt gemäß den Anweisungen im Benutzerhandbuch oder auf der  Verpackung des Multimediaprodukts zu nutzen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz wird ausschließlich im Rahmen der persönlichen Verwendung eingeräumt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Untersagt sind :[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Erstellung von Kopien des Multimediaprodukts [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die kommerzielle Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine Nutzung, die gegen die guten Sitten oder geltende Gesetze verstößt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Änderung des Multimediaprodukts oder die Herstellung eines abgeleiteten Produkts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die  Übertragung des Multimediaprodukts über ein Telefonnetz oder jedes  andere elektronische Medium, es sei denn während einer Multiplayer  Partie in autorisierten Netzen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Herstellung oder Vertrieb von nicht autorisierten Ebenen und/oder Szenarien[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt zu dekompilieren, zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering) oder zu disassemblieren.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist nicht berechtigt, das  Multimediaprodukt an einen Dritten zu verkaufen, eine Unterlizenz zu  erteilen, es zu vermieten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer ist nur berechtigt, das  Multimediaprodukt zu übertragen, wenn der Empfänger die Bestimmungen und  Bedingungen des Lizenzvertrags akzeptiert. In diesem Fall verpflichtet  sich der Benutzer, sämtliche Bestandteile und Dokumentationen bezüglich  des Multimediaprodukts zu übertragen. Er verpflichtet sich außerdem,  jegliche Kopie des Multimediaprodukts auf seinem Computer zu löschen. In  diesem Fall erlischt die Lizenz automatisch und unverzüglich.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Nutzer weiß, dass Ubisoft bestimmte Daten  des Nutzers speichern und nutzen darf. Die Speicherung und Nutzung  geschieht gemäß der Regeln zur Privatsphäre, die auf der Website http://www.ubi.com/DE/Info/Info.aspx?tagname=PrivacyPolicy eingesehen werden können.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4-  Kündigung der Lizenz[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Die Lizenz tritt ab der ersten Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts in Kraft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie wird automatisch ohne Erklärung seitens  Ubisoft gekündigt, falls die Bestimmungen und Bedingungen des  Lizenzvertrags vom Benutzer nicht eingehalten werden.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]      5- Garantie[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft bietet einen Technischen Kundendienst  an. Bevor Sie sich an den Technischen Kundendienst wenden, halten Sie  bitte folgende Angaben bereit:           [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller des Computer Systems[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                   +Prozessorhersteller und –geschwindigkeit[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                   +Größe des Arbeitsspeichers[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Betriebssystem (bei Unsicherheit klicken Sie  bitte auf dem Desktop auf Arbeitsplatz und wählen Sie den Untermenüpunkt  Eigenschaften)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ der Grafik- und 3D Beschleunigerkarte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ der Soundkarte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ des CD-ROM - oder DVD-Laufwerkes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]+Hersteller und Typ des Modems[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Schildern Sie das auftretende Problem bitte so genau wie möglich.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft garantiert dem Käufer einer Original  Compact Disc (CD), dass das darauf enthaltene Multimediaprodukt bei  sachgemäßem Gebrauch keinerlei Mängel innerhalb von 6 (Sechs) Monaten  seit Kauf/Lieferung (oder längere Garantiezeit nach der anwendbaren  Gesetzgebung) aufweisen sollte.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Senden Sie bitte jedes defekte  Multimediaprodukt zusammen mit dem Handbuch sowie Ihrer  Registrierungskarte, sofern Sie sich noch nicht registriert haben. Bitte  geben Sie Ihren vollen Namen und Ihre Adresse mit Postleitzahl an,  sowie das Datum und den Ort des Kaufs an. Sie haben alternativ die  Möglichkeit, das Multimediaprodukt am Ort des Kaufs umzutauschen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Falls eine CD ohne den Nachweis des Kaufs, oder  nachdem die Garantiezeit überschritten wurde, zurückgesandt wird,  behält sich Ubisoft das Recht vor, nachzubessern oder zu ersetzen auf  Kosten des Kunden. Diese Garantie verliert ihre Gültigkeit, sofern die  CD durch Zufall, Fahrlässigkeit oder Missbrauch beschädigt wurde, oder  falls die CD nach dem Erwerb modifiziert wurde.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]6-  Garantiebeschränkung[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer erkennt ausdrücklich an, dass die Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts auf eigenes Risiko erfolgt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Multimediaprodukt wird in dem Zustand "wie  besehen" gekauft. Der Benutzer trägt sämtliche Kosten für Reparatur  und/oder Korrektur des Multimediaprodukts.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung lehnt  Ubisoft jegliche Gewährleistung bezüglich des Handelswerts des  Multimediaprodukts, der Zufriedenheit des Benutzers oder der Eignung für  einen bestimmten Zweck ab.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Benutzer trägt sämtliche Risiken in Bezug  auf entgangenen Gewinn, Datenverlust, Fehler, Verlust von gewerblichen  Informationen oder sonstige, die durch den Besitz des Multimediaprodukts  oder seiner Nutzung entstehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da einige Rechtsordnungen die vorstehende  Garantiebeschränkung nicht gestatten, gilt diese möglicherweise nicht  für den Benutzer.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]7-  Haftungsbeschränkung[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]In keinem Fall kann Ubisoft für irgendeinen  direkten oder indirekten, zufälligen, speziellen, Folge- oder sonstigen  Schaden, auch nicht durch die Nutzung oder die Unmöglichkeit der Nutzung  sowie durch Besitz oder fehlerhaftes Funktionieren des  Multimediaprodukts haftbar gemacht werden, dies gilt auch dann, wenn  Ubisoft auf die Möglichkeit eines solchen Schadens hingewiesen wurde.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ubisoft lehnt insbesondere jegliche Haftung  bezüglich einer Nutzung des Multimediaprodukts ab, die den im  Benutzerhandbuch und auf der Verpackung enthaltenen Nutzungsvorschriften  zuwiderläuft.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da manche Rechtsordnungen den  Haftungsausschluss im Falle direkter oder Folgeschäden nicht gestatten,  gilt vorstehender Haftungsausschluss möglicherweise nicht für den  Benutzer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Diese Nutzungslizenz bezüglich des  Multimediaprodukts gewährt dem Benutzer spezifische Rechte, und dieser  verfügt je nach geltendem Recht in seinem Land gegebenenfalls über  andere Rechte.[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT DIRECTX 9.0C[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]ERGÄNZENDER ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG FÜR MICROSOFT-SOFTWARE ("Ergänzendes EULA") [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WICHTIG: BITTE SORGFÄLTIG LESEN – Diese  Microsoft Corporation ("Microsoft")-Betriebssystemkomponenten  unterliegen einschließlich Dokumentation im "Online"- oder  elektronischen Format ("BS-Komponenten") den Bestimmungen des Vertrags,  unter dem Sie das unten beschriebene anwendbare  Microsoft-Betriebssystemprodukt lizenziert haben (jeder ein  "Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag" oder "EULA") und den Bestimmungen dieses  Ergänzenden EULAs. INDEM SIE DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN INSTALLIEREN, KOPIEREN  ODER ANDERWEITIG VERWENDEN, ERKLÄREN SIE SICH EINVERSTANDEN, DURCH DIE  BESTIMMUNGEN DES EULAS DES ANWENDBAREN BETRIEBSSYSTEMPRODUKTS UND DIESES  ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS GEBUNDEN ZU SEIN. FALLS SIE DIESEN BESTIMMUNGEN NICHT  ZUSTIMMEN, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN ZU  INSTALLIEREN, ZU KOPIEREN ODER ZU VERWENDEN. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG: WENN SIE KEINE ORDNUNGSGEMÄSS  LIZENZIERTE KOPIE EINER VERSION ODER AUSGABE EINES DER BETRIEBSSYSTEME  MICROSOFT WINDOWS 95, WINDOWS 98, WINDOWS NT 4.0, WINDOWS 2000 ODER  EINES MICROSOFT-BETRIEBSSYSTEMS BESITZEN, DAS EIN FOLGEPRODUKT EINES  DIESER BETRIEBSSYSTEME IST, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE  BS-KOMPONENTEN ZU INSTALLIEREN, ZU KOPIEREN ODER ANDERWEITIG ZU  VERWENDEN. SIE HABEN AUSSERDEM KEINERLEI RECHTE UNTER DIESEM ERGÄNZENDEN  EULA. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In diesem Ergänzenden EULA verwendete Begriffe,  die hierin nicht definiert sind, haben die Bedeutung, die im EULA des  anwendbaren BS-Produkts dafür festgelegt wurde. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Allgemeines. Jede der in dieser Site  erhältlichen BS-Komponenten ist als auf eines oder mehrere der  BS-Produkte anwendbar gekennzeichnet. Die anwendbaren BS-Komponenten  werden Ihnen von Microsoft zur Verfügung gestellt, um vorhandene  Funktionen des anwendbaren BS-Produkts zu aktualisieren, zu ergänzen  oder zu ersetzen. Microsoft gewährt Ihnen eine Lizenz, die anwendbaren  BS-Komponenten unter den Bestimmungen des EULAs für das anwendbare  BS-Produkt (die hiermit durch Bezugnahme eingeschlossen sind, außer wie  weiter unten bestimmt), den in diesem Ergänzenden EULA genannten  Bestimmungen sowie den Bestimmungen jedes zusätzlichen  Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrags, der den einzelnen BS-Komponenten  möglicherweise beiliegt (jeder ein "Einzelnes EULA"), zu verwenden,  unter der Voraussetzung, dass Sie alle diese Bestimmungen einhalten.  Insoweit es einen Widerspruch zwischen diesen auf die BS-Komponenten  anwendbaren Bestimmungen gibt, gilt die folgende Rangfolge: 1) die  Bestimmungen des Einzelnen EULAs, 2) die Bestimmungen in diesem  Ergänzenden EULA, und 3) die Bestimmungen des EULAs des anwendbaren  BS-Produkts. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Zusätzliche Rechte und Einschränkungen. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Wenn Sie mehrere ordnungsgemäß lizenzierte  Kopien eines BS-Produkts haben, dürfen Sie eine Kopie der anwendbaren  BS-Komponenten als Teil des anwendbaren BS-Produkts auf allen Ihren  Computern anfertigen, installieren und verwenden, die ordnungsgemäß  lizenzierte Kopien des anwendbaren BS-Produkts ausführen, vorausgesetzt,  Sie verwenden solche zusätzlichen Kopien dieser BS-Komponenten unter  Einhaltung der oben genannten Bestimmungen. Für jede ordnungsgemäß  lizenzierte Kopie des anwendbaren BS-Produkts dürfen Sie auch eine  zusätzliche Kopie der anwendbaren BS-Komponenten nur für  Archivierungszwecke oder zur Reinstallation der BS-Komponenten auf  demselben Computer, auf dem die BS-Komponenten zuvor installiert waren,  anfertigen. Microsoft behält das Eigentum und alle Rechte an den  BS-Komponenten. Alle nicht ausdrücklich gewährten Rechte bleiben  Microsoft vorbehalten. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Wenn Sie die BS-Komponenten im Auftrag einer  anderen Organisation als Ihrer eigenen installieren, müssen Sie vor der  Installation der BS-Komponenten sicherstellen, dass der Endbenutzer  (gleich, ob eine natürliche oder eine juristische Person) diese  Bestimmungen erhalten, gelesen und akzeptiert hat. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Die BS-Komponenten können Technologie  enthalten, die die gemeinsame Nutzung von Anwendungen auf zwei oder mehr  Computern ermöglicht, auch wenn eine Anwendung nur auf einem der  Computer installiert ist. Sie sind berechtigt, diese Technologie mit  allen Microsoft-Anwendungsprodukten für Konferenzen mit mehreren  Parteien zu nutzen. Für nicht von Microsoft stammende Anwendungen  sollten Sie den Lizenzvertrag der Anwendung einsehen oder sich an den  Lizenzgeber wenden, um zu ermitteln, ob er die gemeinsame Nutzung von  Anwendungen erlaubt. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]* Sie dürfen die Ergebnisse, die mit  Benchmark-Tests der .NET Framework-Komponente von BS-Komponenten  erstellt wurden, nicht ohne vorherige schriftliche Genehmigung von  Microsoft an Dritte weitergeben. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]AUSSCHLIESSLICH BEI MICROSOFT VIRTUAL MACHINE  FOR JAVA WIRD DIE LIZENZ ZUM INSTALLIEREN DIESER  BETRIEBSSYSTEMKOMPONENTE NUR AUF COMPUTERN GEWÄHRT, AUF DENEN BEREITS  EINE VERSION VON MICROSOFT VIRTUAL MACHINE FOR JAVA VORHANDEN IST. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WENN DAS ANWENDBARE BS-PRODUKT AN SIE VON  MICROSOFT ODER EINER IHRER 100 %-IGEN TOCHTERFIRMEN LIZENZIERT WURDE,  GILT DIE GEGEBENENFALLS IM EULA DES ANWENDBAREN BS-PRODUKTS ENTHALTENE  BESCHRÄNKTE GARANTIE FÜR DIE ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN, WENN DIE  ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN VON IHNEN INNERHALB DER LAUFZEIT DER  BESCHRÄNKTEN GARANTIE IM EULA DES ANWENDBAREN BS-PRODUKTS LIZENZIERT  WURDEN. DIESES ERGÄNZENDE EULA VERLÄNGERT JEDOCH NICHT DEN ZEITRAUM,  ÜBER DEN DIE BESCHRÄNKTE GARANTIE GILT. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WENN DAS ANWENDBARE BS-PRODUKT AN SIE VON EINER  ANDEREN JURISTISCHEN PERSON ALS MICROSOFT ODER EINER IHRER 100 %-IGEN  TOCHTERFIRMEN LIZENZIERT WURDE, SCHLIESST MICROSOFT ALLE GARANTIEN IN  BEZUG AUF DIE ANWENDBAREN BS-KOMPONENTEN WIE FOLGT AUS: [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]GARANTIEAUSSCHLUSS. IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH  DAS ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG STELLEN IHNEN MICROSOFT UND  DEREN LIEFERANTEN DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN UND GEGEBENENFALLS  SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN IN VERBINDUNG MIT DEN BS-KOMPONENTEN  ("SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN") WIE BESEHEN UND OHNE GARANTIE AUF FEHLERFREIHEIT  ZUR VERFÜGUNG. SIE SCHLIESSEN HIERMIT ALLE GARANTIEN UND BEDINGUNGEN IN  BEZUG AUF DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN UND SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN, GLEICH OB  AUSDRÜCKLICH, KONKLUDENT ODER GESETZLICH, AUS, EINSCHLIESSLICH, ABER  NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF (FALLS ZUTREFFEND) GARANTIEN, PFLICHTEN UND  BEDINGUNGEN VON ODER IN BEZUG AUF: HANDELSÜBLICHKEIT, EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN  BESTIMMTEN ZWECK, VIRENFREIHEIT, GENAUIGKEIT ODER VOLLSTÄNDIGKEIT VON  ANTWORTEN, ERGEBNISSE, MANGELNDE FACHMÄNNISCHE BEMÜHUNGEN UND  FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT. ES WIRD AUCH JEDE GARANTIE, PFLICHT ODER BEDINGUNG FÜR  EIGENTUM, UNGESTÖRTE NUTZUNG, UNGESTÖRTEN BESITZ, ÜBEREINSTIMMUNG MIT  DER BESCHREIBUNG ODER NICHTVERLETZUNG VON RECHTEN DRITTER  AUSGESCHLOSSEN. DAS GESAMTE RISIKO, DAS SICH AUS DER VERWENDUNG ODER DER  LEISTUNG DER BS-KOMPONENTEN UND DER SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN ERGIBT, VERBLEIBT  BEI IHNEN. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]AUSSCHLUSS VON FOLGE-, ZUFÄLLIGEN UND  BESTIMMTEN ANDEREN SCHÄDEN. IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH DAS ANWENDBARE  RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG SIND MICROSOFT ODER DEREN LIEFERANTEN IN KEINEM  FALL HAFTBAR FÜR IRGENDWELCHE SPEZIELLEN, ZUFÄLLIGEN, INDIREKTEN,  STRAFRECHTLICHEN ODER FOLGESCHÄDEN WELCHER ART AUCH IMMER  (EINSCHLIESSLICH, ABER NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF SCHÄDEN AUS: ENTGANGENEM  GEWINN, VERLUST VON VERTRAULICHEN ODER ANDEREN INFORMATIONEN,  GESCHÄFTSUNTERBRECHUNG, PERSONENSCHÄDEN, VERLUST VON PRIVATSPHÄRE,  VERLETZUNG VON VERTRAGSPFLICHTEN (EINSCHLIESSLICH PFLICHTEN NACH TREU  UND GLAUBEN ODER SORGFALTSPFLICHTEN), FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT SOWIE VERMÖGENS-  ODER SONSTIGE SCHÄDEN), DIE AUS DER VERWENDUNG DER BS-KOMPONENTEN ODER  DER TATSACHE, DASS SIE NICHT VERWENDET WERDEN KÖNNEN, ODER AUS DER  BEREITSTELLUNG VON SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN ODER DER TATSACHE, DASS SIE NICHT  ERBRACHT WORDEN SIND, ODER ANDERWEITIG AUS EINER BESTIMMUNG DIESES  ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS RESULTIEREN ODER IN IRGENDEINEM ZUSAMMENHANG DAMIT  STEHEN, SELBST WENN MICROSOFT ODER DER LIEFERANT AUF DIE MÖGLICHKEIT  SOLCHER SCHÄDEN HINGEWIESEN WURDE. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]BESCHRÄNKUNG DER HAFTUNG UND VON ANSPRÜCHEN.  UNGEACHTET ALLER SCHÄDEN, DIE SIE AUS WELCHEN GRÜNDEN AUCH IMMER  ERLEIDEN MÖGEN (EINSCHLIESSLICH, JEDOCH NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF ALLE OBEN  ANGESPROCHENEN SCHÄDEN SOWIE ALLE DIREKTEN ODER ALLGEMEINEN SCHÄDEN),  IST DIE GESAMTE HAFTUNG VON MICROSOFT UND DEREN LIEFERANTEN UNTER ALLEN  BESTIMMUNGEN DIESES ERGÄNZENDEN EULAS UND IHR AUSSCHLIESSLICHER ANSPRUCH  FÜR ALLES OBEN GENANNTE AUF TATSÄCHLICH VON IHNEN ERLITTENE SCHÄDEN AUF  DER BASIS VERNÜNFTIGEN VERTRAUENS AUF DEN HÖHEREN DIESER BEIDEN BETRÄGE  BESCHRÄNKT: DEN TATSÄCHLICH FÜR DIE BS-KOMPONENTEN GEZAHLTEN BETRAG  ODER US-$ 5,00. DIE VORSTEHENDEN BESCHRÄNKUNGEN UND AUSSCHLÜSSE GELTEN  IM GRÖSSTMÖGLICHEN DURCH DAS ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG, AUCH  WENN EIN ANSPRUCH DADURCH SEINEN WESENTLICHEN ZWECK VERFEHLT.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT SOFTWARE: LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2005 RUNTIME LIBRARIES[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzbestimmungen sind ein Vertrag  zwischen Ihnen und der Microsoft Corporation (oder einer anderen  Microsoft-Konzerngesellschaft, wenn diese an dem Ort, an dem Sie die  Software erwerben, die Software lizenziert). Bitte lesen Sie die  Lizenzbestimmungen aufmerksam durch. Sie gelten für die der oben  genannten Software und gegebenenfalls für die Medien, auf denen Sie  diese erhalten haben, sowie für alle von Microsoft diesbezüglich  angebotenen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Updates[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergänzungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Internetbasierten Dienste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Supportleistungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Liegen letztgenannten Elementen eigene Bestimmungen bei, gelten diese eigenen Bestimmungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Durch die Verwendung der Software erkennen Sie  diese Bestimmungen an. Falls Sie die Bestimmungen nicht akzeptieren,  sind Sie nicht berechtigt, die Software zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie diese Lizenzbestimmungen einhalten, verfügen Sie über die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.       RECHTE ZUR INSTALLATION UND NUTZUNG.  Sie sind berechtigt,eine beliebige Anzahl von Kopien der Software auf  Ihren Geräten zu installieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.       GÜLTIGKEITSBEREICH DER LIZENZ. Die  Software wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dieser Vertrag gibt Ihnen nur  einige Rechte zur Verwendung der Software. Microsoft behält sich alle  anderen Rechte vor. Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag  ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt  Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte. Dabei sind  Sie verpflichtet, alle technischen Beschränkungen der Software  einzuhalten, die Ihnen nur spezielle Verwendungen gestatten. Sie sind  nicht dazu berechtigt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergebnisse der für eine  Software  durchgeführten Vergleichstests ohne schriftliche Genehmigung von  Microsoft an Dritte weiterzugeben [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        technische Beschränkungen der Software zu umgehen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zurückzuentwickeln  (Reverse Engineering), zu dekompilieren oder zu disassemblieren, es sei  denn, dass (und nur insoweit) es durch das anwendbare Recht ungeachtet  dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet ist [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        eine größere Anzahl von Kopien der  Software als in diesem Vertrag angegeben oder vom anwendbaren Recht  ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet anzufertigen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu veröffentlichen, damit andere sie kopieren können [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu vermieten, zu verleasen oder zu verleihen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Rechte an der Software oder diesen Vertrag auf Dritte zu übertragen oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software für kommerzielle Software-Hostingdienste zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.       SICHERUNGSKOPIE. Sie sind berechtigt,  eine Sicherungskopie der Software anzufertigen. Sie dürfen diese nur zur  erneuten Installation der Software verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.       DOKUMENTATION. Jede Person, die über  einen gültigen Zugriff auf Ihren Computer oder Ihr internes Netzwerk  verfügt, ist berechtigt, die Dokumentation zu Ihren internen  Referenzzwecken zu kopieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.       AUSFUHRBESCHRÄNKUNGEN. Die Software  unterliegt den Exportgesetzen und -regelungen der USA sowie des Landes,  aus dem sie ausgeführt wird. Sie sind verpflichtet, alle nationalen und  internationalen Exportgesetze und -regelungen einzuhalten, die für die  Software gelten. Zu diesen Gesetzen gehören Einschränkungen im Hinblick  auf Bestimmungsorte, Endbenutzer und Endbenutzung. Weitere Informationen  finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/exporting, oder wenden Sie sich an das verbundene Unternehmen von Microsoft in Ihrem Land, siehe unter www.microsoft.com/worldwide oder für Deutschland unter www.microsoft.com/germany oder telefonisch unter (49) (0) 89-3176-0.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6.       SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN. Da diese Software  "wie besehen" zur Verfügung gestellt wird, stellen wir möglicherweise  keine Supportleistungen für sie bereit.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7.       GESAMTER VERTRAG. Dieser Vertrag sowie  die Bestimmungen für von Ihnen verwendete Ergänzungen, Updates,  internetbasierte Dienste und Supportleistungen stellen den gesamten  Vertrag für die Software und die Supportleistungen dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8.       ANWENDBARES RECHT.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a.       Vereinigte Staaten. Wenn Sie die  Software in den Vereinigten Staaten erworben haben, regelt das Gesetz  des Staates Washington die Auslegung dieses Vertrags und gilt für  Ansprüche, die aus einer Vertragsverletzung entstehen, ungeachtet von  Prinzipien über Gesetzeskonflikte. Die Gesetze des Staates Ihres  Wohnortes regeln alle anderen Ansprüche, einschließlich Ansprüche aus  den Verbraucherschutzgesetzen des Staates, aus Gesetzen gegen unlauteren  Wettbewerb und aus Schadenersatzverfahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b.       Außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten.  Wenn Sie die Software in einem anderen Land erworben haben, gelten die  Gesetze dieses Landes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9.       RECHTSKRAFT. Dieser Vertrag beschreibt  bestimmte gesetzliche Rechte. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den  Gesetzen Ihres Landes weitergehende Rechte. Möglicherweise verfügen Sie  außerdem über Rechte im Hinblick auf die Partei, von der Sie die  Software erworben haben. Dieser Vertrag ändert nicht Ihre Rechte, die  sich aus den Gesetzen Ihres Staates ergeben, sofern die Gesetze Ihres  Staates dies nicht zulassen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10.     AUSSCHLUSS VON GARANTIEN. Die Software  wird „wie besehen“ lizenziert. Sie tragen das mit der Nutzung verbundene  Risiko. Microsoft gewährt keine ausdrücklichen Gewährleistungen oder  Garantien. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den örtlich anwendbaren  Gesetzen zusätzliche Verbraucherrechte, die durch diesen Vertrag nicht  abgeändert werden können. Im durch das örtlich anwendbare Recht  gestatteten Umfang schließt Microsoft implizierte Garantien für die  Gebrauchstauglichkeit, Eignung für einen bestimmten Zweck und  Nichtverletzung von Rechten Dritter aus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11.     BESCHRÄNKUNG UND AUSSCHLUSS DES  SCHADENERSATZES. Sie können von Microsoft und deren Lieferanten nur  einen Ersatz für direkte Schäden bis zu einem Betrag von 5 US-Dollar  erhalten. Sie können keinen Ersatz für andere Schäden erhalten,  einschließlich Folgeschäden, Schäden aus entgangenem Gewinn, spezielle,  indirekte oder beiläufig entstandene Schäden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Beschränkung gilt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        jeden Gegenstand im Zusammenhang mit  der Software, Diensten, Inhalten (einschließlich Code) auf  Internetseiten von Drittanbietern oder Programmen von Drittanbietern[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ansprüche aus Vertragsverletzungen,  Verletzungen der Garantie oder der Gewährleistung,  verschuldensunabhängiger Haftung, Fahrlässigkeit oder anderen  unerlaubten Handlungen im durch das anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie hat auch dann Gültigkeit, wenn Microsoft  von der Möglichkeit der Schäden gewusst hat oder hätte wissen müssen.  Obige Beschränkung und obiger Ausschluss gelten möglicherweise nicht für  Sie, weil Ihr Land den Ausschluss oder die Beschränkung von beiläufig  entstandenen Schäden, Folgeschäden oder sonstigen Schäden nicht  gestattet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie die Software in DEUTSCHLAND oder in  ÖSTERREICH erworben haben, findet die Beschränkung im vorstehenden  Absatz „Beschränkung und Ausschluss des Schadenersatzes“ auf Sie keine  Anwendung. Stattdessen gelten für Schadenersatz oder Ersatz vergeblicher  Aufwendungen, gleich aus welchem Rechtsgrund einschließlich unerlaubter  Handlung, die folgenden Regelungen:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet bei Vorsatz, grober  Fahrlässigkeit, bei Ansprüchen nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz sowie bei  Verletzung von Leben, Körper oder der Gesundheit nach den gesetzlichen  Vorschriften.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet nicht für leichte  Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn Sie die Software jedoch in Deutschland erworben  haben, haftet Microsoft auch für leichte Fahrlässigkeit, wenn Microsoft  eine wesentliche Vertragspflicht verletzt. In diesen Fällen ist die  Haftung von Microsoft auf typische und vorhersehbare Schäden beschränkt.  In allen anderen Fällen haftet Microsoft auch in Deutschland nicht für  leichte Fahrlässigkeit.[/FONT]





Spoiler



*Online-Datenschutzerklärung*​  Ubisoft respektiert das Recht auf Privatsphäre unserer  Online-Besucher  und ist verpflichtet, die von Ihnen erhobenen Daten zu  schützen. In  dieser Geheimhaltungsrichtlinie werden wir aufzeigen, wie  wir die von  Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten Daten sammeln, speichern,  nutzen und  schützen werden.
Bei Fragen, Hinweisen oder Beschwerden zu  unserer  Geheimhaltungsrichtlinie oder zu Informationspraktiken, wenden  Sie sich  bitte an unseren Datenschutzbeauftragten per Mail an community.germany@ubisoft.com.
Sie  können uns auch über unsere Postadresse kontaktieren: Ubisoft GmbH,   Datenschutzbeauftragter, Adlerstraße 74, 40211 Düsseldorf.
Wenn sie unsere Websites besuchen gelten folgende Teile der Datenschutzerklärung und wir erläutern im Weiteren:


Der Sinn dieser Datenschutzerklärung;
Welche Arten der Informationen sammelt Ubisoft?
Wie Ubisoft die Daten benutzt; 
Welche Konsequenzen sich ergeben, wenn Sie Ihre persönlichen Daten nicht preisgeben möchten; 
Ob Ubisoft Cookies benutzt, IP-Adressen verfolgt oder passive Mittel zur Informationsbeschaffung über ihre Webseiten benutzt; 
Wer die Informationen sammelt, die Sie auf einer Ubisoft-Website eingeben; 
Ob Ubisoft die persönlichen Daten mit Dritten teilt und wenn ja, mit wem; 
Ob Links anderer Unternehmen auf Ubisoft-Seiten dieser Datenschutzerklärung ebenfalls unterliegen;
Welche Möglichkeiten Sie haben, die Nutzung Ihrer Daten durch Ubisoft zu beeinflussen;
Wie Sie die von Ubisoft gesammelten persönlichen Daten einsehen und wenn notwendig aktualisieren oder löschen können; 
Was Ubisoft unternimmt, um die Sicherheit, Qualität und die Integrität Ihrer Daten zu gewährleisten;
 *Der Sinn dieser Datenschutzerklärung:*
 Diese Datenschutzerklärung gilt für das Spielen unserer Spiele und   Demos und die folgenden Websites, die von Ubisoft betrieben werden:
www.ubi.com
www.ubisoft.de
Blue Byte GmbH | www.bluebyte.de
Ubisoft
 Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Websites, kann Ubisoft noch weitere   Domain-Namen im Besitz haben, die auf die oben genannten Websites   verweisen. Von Zeit zu Zeit werden wir weitere Websites hinzufügen, die   oben möglicherweise nicht aufgelistet sind.
 Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Datenschutzerklärung nur die Daten   betrifft die Online ermittelt und gespeichert werden und nicht auf   Informationen zutrifft, die Ubisoft Offline sammelt
 Durch die Nutzung und die Übermittlung persönlicher Informationen auf   einer unserer Websites, ducrh das Spielen unserer Spiele oder unsere   Demos, bestätigen Sie Ihr Einverständnis zu dieser Datenschutzerklärung.   Wenn Sie dieser Datenschutzerklärung nicht zustimmen, benutzen Sie   bitte keine unserer Websites, Spiele oder Demos. Wir behalten uns das   Recht vor, jederzeit Änderungen an dieser Datenschutzerklärung   vorzunehmen. Bitte überprüfen Sie von Zeit zu Zeit diese Erklärung, um   sicherzustellen, dass Ihnen die Änderungen geläufig sind. Die   kontinuierliche Nutzung unserer Websites, zeigt Ihr Einverständnis mit   dieser Erklärung an. Bitte bedenken Sie, dass diese Praktiken in unsere   Lizenzvereinbarung aufgenommen sind.

*Welche Arten der Information sammelt Ubisoft?*
 Um Ihnen die bestmögliche Präsentation auf unseren Webseiten, in   unseren Spielen und Demos zukommen zu lassen, kann Ubisoft Informationen   über Sie sammeln, allerdings nur, wenn Sie sie uns freiwillig zur   Verfügung stellen. 
Viele unserer Internetseiten können Sie aufrufen, ohne dass Sie sich bei Ubisoft registrieren lassen müssen. 
Nur  für einige Bereiche ist ein Registrierungsprozeß erforderlich. Wir   fragen Sie, ob Sie uns persönliche und/oder demografische Daten   mitteilen möchten, wenn Sie sich entschließen:


Ein ubi.com-Konto anzulegen;
Sich als Beta-Tester zu bewerben;
Sich zum ubi.com-Newsletter oder einem spielspezifischen Newsletter anmelden;
An einer Wahl oder einer Befragung teilzunehmen;
Die  ubi.com-Webseite, eine Promotion oder ein Ereignis einem Freund   zuzumailen (zum Beispiel das „tell-a-friend“-Feature nutzen);
An unseren Foren und/oder unseren Chat-Räumen teilzunehmen;
An einem Online-Wettbewerb, Gewinnspiel oder einer anderen Promotion-Aktion teilnehmen;
Sich an den technischen Kundendienst zu wenden;
Ein Produkt in unserem Online-Store; und/oder
Ein Produkt wegen der Garantie oder dem technischen Kundendienst online registrieren.
Des  Weiteren kann es notwendig sein, sich für ein ubi.com-Konto   anzumelden, um die oben genannten Tätigkeiten durchzuführen. Die   Möglichkeit, auf bestimmte Bereiche und Features auf unseren Webseiten   zuzugreifen, indem man sich einfach einloggt, ist auf die Benutzer   beschränkt, die schon einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort bei einem   früheren Besuch der Ubisoft-Sites angelegt haben.
 Die Art der  gesammelten Informationen hängt von der Art der oben  aufgeführten  Tätigkeiten ab. Die benötigten Informationen beinhalten:  (i) Ihren  Namen, (ii) Anschrift, (iii) Telefonnummer, (iv)  E-Mail-Adresse und für  diejenigen, die ein Produkt online kaufen, (v)   Kreditkarteninformationen. Eltern oder Erziehungsberechtigte können,   zusätzlich zu den eigenen Daten, um die Übermittlung des Namens des   Kindes und seiner E-Mail-Adresse gebeten werden.
 Für einige Tätigkeiten werden Sie gebeten einen Benutzernamen und ein   Passwort, sowie andere nicht persönliche Daten, wie: (i) Ihr Alter oder   das Geburtsdatum; (ii) Ihr Geschlecht; (iii) Ihren Wohnort und Ihre   Postleitzahl; (iv) Ihre Spiel- und Plattformvorlieben; (v) Informationen   über die Hardware die Sie bereits besitzen und/oder die Sie gerade   gekauft haben; und (vi) andere spielbezogene Informationen (z.B.   MMO-Erfahrung) (im weiteren „Demografische Informationen“ genannt)   einzugeben. Wenn demografische Informationen mit einer Tätigkeit   gesammelt werden, die auch personenbezogene Daten benötigen, können wir   die demografischen Informationen mit den persönlichen Daten  kombinieren.

*Wie nutzt Ubisoft die gesammelten Informationen?*
 Normalerweise, werden die Informationen, die wir für einen bestimmten   Zweck gesammelt haben, nur zweckgebunden genutzt. Wenn Sie sich   beispielsweise für einen spielbezogenen Newsletter eingeschrieben haben,   wird die von Ihnen bereitgestellte E-Mail-Adresse nur dazu genutzt,   Ihnen aktuelle Informationen über dieses Spiel zu senden. Genauso werden   die von Nutzern beim Anlegen eines ubi.com-Kontos erhaltenen   Informationen ausschließlich dazu genutzt, dem Nutzer die Vorzüge oder   Dienste der Registrierung anzubieten, die oftmals aus dem Abonnement   unseres allgemeinen Newsletters, E-Mail-Bekanntmachungen bezüglich des   Kontos, freiem Online-Spiel, Zugriff auf die aktuellen Neuigkeiten und   exklusive Handelsaktionen und die Teilnahme an Community-Foren sowie   Wettbewerben bestehen. In einigen Fällen, haben Sie auch die   Möglichkeit, Ihre Informationen an verschiedene Dienste weiterzugeben,   die nicht in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem von Ihnen verlangten Dienst   stehen (z.B. Ihren Namen in einen Wettbewerb eintragen lassen, wenn Sie   sich zu einem Newsletter eintragen oder umgekehrt). Wenn Sie solche   zusätzlichen Dienste in Anspruch nehmen möchten, nutzen wir Ihre   persönlichen Informationen, um Ihnen diese Dienste anzubieten.
 Wir können Ihre E-Mail-Adresse dazu nutzen, Ihnen Mitteilungen zu   senden, die Sie über Änderungen unsere Datenschutzerklärung, Änderungen   der Preise, Änderungen unseres Online-Angebotes oder der   Nutzungsbedingungen des technischen Kundendienstes oder anderen   Dienständerungen informieren. Des Weiteren nehmen Sie bitte zur   Kenntnis, dass wenn Sie ein ubi.com-Konto oder ein spielbezogenes Konto   anlegen und das Konto später gekündigt wird (z. B. wegen mangelnder   Nutzung), wir Sie von Zeit zu Zeit kontaktieren, um Ihnen mitzuteilen,   dass Ihr Konto für einen kurzen Zeitraum aktiviert wurde.
 Des Weiteren können persönliche oder demografische Informationen, die   durch eine der oben genannten Aktionen gesammelt werden, für interne   Marketingzwecke oder demografische Studien genutzt werden, damit wir   unsere Online-Produkte und Dienstleistungen verbessern können und Ihren   Bedürfnissen besser gerecht werden.
 Egal wie die Informationen gesammelt wurden und wie die Informationen   genutzt werden, sammeln wir nur Informationen die notwendig sind, um   die Online-Anfragen und unsere Geschäftsziele zu erreichen.

Bitte  nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Informationen von Personen, die sie   geschäftlich getätigt haben (z.B. zur Bewerbung auf eine  Arbeitsstelle)  nicht unter diese Datenschutzerklärung fallen. Trotzdem,  werden die von  Ihnen abgegebenen Informationen nur zur Auswertung für  die Bewerbung auf  eine offene Stelle genutzt.
 Ein besonderer Hinweis über unsere Community-Foren und Chat-Räume 
 Bitte bedenken Sie, dass wann immer Sie persönliche Informationen in   öffentlichen Bereichen, wie zum Beispiel in einem Forum bekannt geben,   diese von Leuten gesammelt werden können, die Sie nicht kennen. Obwohl   wir uns bemühen alle zu schützen, die an diesen Aktivitäten teilnehmen,   können wir nicht für die Sicherheit der Daten garantieren, die Sie in   diesen Bereichen veröffentlichen
 Sollten Sie Ihr Ubisoft Benutzerkonto mit Ihrem   Konsoleherstellerspielkonto verbinden, wird Ubisoft mit diesen   Unternehmen nur Informationen über Ihr Alter, Land, Geburtsdatum und   E-mail austauschen. Keine anderen persönlichen Daten – wie   Kreditkarteninformationen oder Adressen – werden mit diesen Unternehmen   ausgetauscht werden.
*Was passiert, wenn ich mich weigere meine persönlichen Daten an Ubisoft zu übertragen?*
 Wenn Sie sich entschließen, Ihre persönlichen Daten auf Anfrage nicht   zu übertragen, können Sie an einigen Aktivitäten, die auf unseren   Webseiten angeboten werden oder am Kauf von Produkten in unserem   Online-Store, nicht teilnehmen. Wenn Sie sich zum Beispiel weigern Ihren   Namen oder Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt zu geben, können Sie sich nicht   für ein ubi.com-Konto anmelden und erhalten auch keine Vorzüge, die an   dieses Konto gebunden sind. Wenn Sie allerdings nur allgemeine Inhalte   unseres Webangebots besuchen möchten, ist es nicht notwendig, uns Ihre   persönlichen Daten zu übergeben.
*Benutzt Ubisoft Cookies, IP-Adress-Verfolgung oder passive Mittel, um Informationen zu sammeln?*
 Wir können Cookies auf unseren Webseiten benutzen. Ein „Cookie“ ist   eine kleine Datei, die Webseiten oft auf dem Computer des Benutzers   ablegen, um dort Informationen zu speichern. Cookies enthalten keine   Namen, E-Mail-Adressen oder irgendwelche persönliche Informationen. Sie   dienen typischerweise dazu, den Computer des Benutzers zu erkennen und   sich an einige Dinge beim letzten Besuch der Seite „zu erinnern“. Zum   Beispiel nutzt Ubisoft Cookies, um die Auswahl der Produkte im   Einkaufswagen zu behalten und den Benutzernamen und das Passwort für den   Besuch zu speichern. Alle Informationen dieser Art, werden nur bis   Mitternacht des gleichen Tages gespeichert, danach werden sie gelöscht.   Sie können Cookies auch in Ihrem Browser abschalten oder eine Warnung   anzeigen lassen, wenn ein Cookie an Ihren Computer gesendet wird,   allerdings kann dies das Online-Shopping und den Login beeinflussen.
*IP-Addressen*
 Ubisoft darf Informationen sammeln, die das Verhalten des Nutzers und   seine/ihre Nutzung von Ubisofts Demoversionen und Spielen betreffen, um   die Produkte und Serviceleistungen besser an die Nutzer anpassen zu   können.

Ubisoft verfolgt außerdem die IP-Adressen aus  Sicherheitsgründen  zurück. Eine IP-Adresse wird dazu benutzt einen  Computer genau zu  identifizieren, wenn er sich mit dem Internet  verbindet.

*Google Analytics*
 Auf unseren Webseiten kommt Google Analytics zum Einsatz, ein   Webanalysedienst von Google. Auch Google Analytics verwendet so genannte   Cookies (kleine Textdateien), die auf Ihrem Computer gespeichert  werden  und die eine Analyse der Benutzung der Website durch Sie  ermöglichen.  Die durch die Cookie erzeugten Informationen über Ihre  Benutzung dieser  Homepage (einschließlich Ihrer IP-Adresse) werden an  einen Server von  Google in den USA übertragen und dort gespeichert.  Google wird diese  Informationen benutzen, um Ihre Nutzung der Website  auszuwerten, um  Reports über die Websiteaktivitäten für die  Homepage-Betreiber  zusammenzustellen und um weitere mit der  Websitenutzung und der  Internetnutzung verbundene Dienstleistungen zu  erbringen. Auch wird  Google diese Informationen gegebenenfalls an  Dritte übertragen, sofern  dieses gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist oder  soweit Dritte diese Daten im  Auftrag von Google verarbeiten. Google  wird in keinem Fall Ihre  IP-Adresse mit anderen Daten von Google in  Verbindung bringen. Sie  können die Installation der Cookies durch eine  entsprechende Einstellung  in Ihrer Browser-Software verhindern, wir  weisen Sie jedoch darauf hin,  dass Sie in diesem Fall gegebenenfalls  nicht sämtliche Funktionen  unserer Webseiten in vollem Umfang nutzen  können. Durch die Nutzung  unserer Webseiten erklären Sie sich mit der  Bearbeitung, der über Sie  erhobenen Daten durch Google, in der zuvor  beschriebenen Art und Weise  und zu dem zuvor benannten Zweck  einverstanden.
*Log-Dateien*
 Die einzige weitere Information, die passiv von Ubisoft gesammelt   wird, findet in Form von Log-Dateien statt. Dies sind Dateien, die die   Website-Aktivität protokollieren, inklusive wie viele „Hits“ eine   Website erzielt (auch als „Navigationsdaten bezeichnet“). Diese Einträge   werden anonym gesammelt und ermöglichen Ubisoft die Feststellung der   Webseiten-Aktivität im Ganzen, des Interesses an beworbenen Produkten   und der Behebung von technischen Problemen. Wir nutzen die   Log-Datei-Einträge auch für unser internes Marketing und demografische   Studien, damit wir konsequent unsere Online-Dienste verbessern können.   Die Log-Dateien werden nur intern benutzt und werden keinem Nutzer,   Computer oder Browser zugeordnet.
*Wer erhebt meine persönlichen Daten und werden sie mit Dritten geteilt?*
 Normalerweise, werden die Informationen, die Sie auf einer   Ubisoft-Website angeben, von Ubisoft selbst oder einem Geschäftspartner   in Ubisofts Auftrag erhoben und unter den oben geschilderten  Bedingungen  genutzt. Händler (oder Agenten) sind Entitäten, die die  Unterstützung  für die internen Operationen unserer Websites erfüllen  und mit denen wir  nur Informationen teilen, die für die Erfüllung Ihres  Auftrages  erforderlich sind (z. B. die Durchführung von Online-Käufen  oder der  Zustellung von Newslettern).
 Hin und wieder bieten wir Wettbewerbe, Gewinnspiele oder Promotionen   auf unseren Websites an und gewähren in einigen Fällen nur Inhabern   eines ubi.com-Kontos Zugriff auf diese Aktionen. Die Informationen, die   für diese Promotionen erhoben werden, beinhalten in der Regel   persönliche Daten, wie Ihre E-Mail-Adresse Dritten mitgeteilt (z.B.   einem Sponsor oder einem Co-Sponsor). Da wir keine Kontrolle über die   Praktiken von Dritten haben, versuchen wir sicherzustellen, dass sie die   Vertrauenswürdigkeit, Sicherheit und Integrität aller persönlichen   Daten schützen, die wir mit ihnen teilen. Wenn Sie keine Informationen   mit Dritten teilen möchten, dann sollten Sie nicht an diesen Promotionen   teilnehmen.
 Wir können persönliche Informationen offen legen, wenn wir vom   Gesetzgeber dazu aufgefordert werden, unter anderem durch Offenlegung   zur Rechtshilfe oder Regierungsbeamte bei der Ermittlung wegen Betrugs,   Besitzrechts-Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder anderen illegalen Aktivitäten,   die Sie oder uns in rechtliche Verantwortlichkeit bringen.
 Des Weiteren können die Kundeninformationen Ubisofts  im Falle einer  Fusion, Akquisition, Reorganisation, eines Bankrotts  oder ähnlichem  Ereignis an den Nachfolger übergehen, sofern dies nach  geltendem Recht  erlaubt ist.

*Wie ist Ubisofts Haltung zu Links, die auf Seiten von Drittherstellen weisen?*
 Sie sollten sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Sie, wenn Sie auf   unseren Webseiten herumstöbern, auch auf Seiten gelangen können, die   nicht in unserem Einflussbereich liegen. Wir können nicht garantieren,   dass die Datenschutzerklärungen dieser Seiten unseren hohen Standards   genügen und wir empfehlen, die Datenschutzerklärung der entsprechenden   Seite zu studieren, bevor Sie persönliche Informationen übermitteln.
*Kann ich bestimmen, wie meine persönlichen Daten genutzt werden?*
 Wenn Sie keine Newsletter oder andere Promotion-Kommunikation von   Ubisoft erhalten möchten, erhalten Sie die Option, sich von diesen   Diensten, entweder bei der Registrierung abmelden oder indem Sie Ihr   dies in den Einstellungen rund um Ihr Profil tun, indem Sie sich auf   unserer Seite einloggen und die entsprechende Checkbox deaktivieren.   Alternativ können Sie uns auch mithilfe der Kontaktinformationen wie   oben beschreiben Bescheid geben.
 Zusätzlich erhalten Sie mit jedem Newsletter, den Sie von Ubisoft   erhalten, die Möglichkeit sich aus dem Newsletter auszutragen   (unsubscribe).
 Beachten Sie, dass wenn Sie das ubi.com-Konto oder ein   spielspezifisches Konto abmelden, noch darüber informiert werden können,   dass Ihr Konto für kurze Zeit wieder aktiviert wurde.
*Wie kann ich auf meine persönlichen Daten zugreifen?*
 Wenn Sie Ihre persönlichen Daten betrachten, aktualisieren oder   korrigieren möchten, müssen Sie sich zunächst mit Ihrem Benutzernamen   und Ihrem Passwort anmelden. Wenn Sie nun auf die Schaltfläche Profil   ändern klicken, können Sie auf Ihre Konto-Daten zugreifen. Wenn Sie   möchten, dass wir Ihren Namen ganz aus den ubi.com-Daten löschen oder   Sie auf Informationen zugreifen möchten, die durch andere Aktivitäten   zustande gekommen sind, wenden Sie sich bitte unter den oben stehenden   Kontakt-Daten an uns. 
 Wenn Sie eine Frage an das Ubisoft Solution Center gestellt haben,   können Sie unter „Meine Daten " in der FAQ-Sektion den Status Ihrer   Frage überprüfen oder Ihre Antworteinstellungen ändern und/oder Ihr   persönliches Profil aktualisieren, dass Sie bei der Übermittlung der   Frage übertragen haben. 
*Welche Schutzmaßnahmen unternimmt Ubisoft, um meine persönlichen Informationen zu schützen?*
 Ubisoft betreibt verschiedene Schutzmaßnahmen, die die Sicherheit,   Integrität und die Privatsphäre Ihrer erhobenen und gespeicherten   persönlichen Daten über unsere Kontoinhaber sicherstellen. Die von   Ubisoft erhobenen persönlichen Daten, werden in sicheren   Arbeits-Umgebungen gespeichert, die der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich   sind und die nur durch autorisiertes Personal abgerufen werden können.   Darüber hinaus verwendet unser Online-Store eine Verschlüsselung nach   Industriestandard, um sich vor unberechtigtem elektronischen Zugriff auf   sensible Finanzinformationen, wie zum Beispiel Ihrer  Kreditkartennummer  zu schützen. Des Weiteren haben wir  Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen, die  uns vor Verlust, Missbrauch und  Änderung der Informationen in unserem  Besitzt schützt (z.B.  Qualitätssicherung der Daten). Bevor wir einem  Internet-Benutzer  erlauben seine persönlichen Daten abzurufen, muss er  Informationen wie  den Benutzernamen und das Passwort eingeben. Wir  unternehmen auch  angemessene Schritte, um sicherzustellen, dass Dritten,  denen wir  persönliche Daten übermitteln, über ausreichende  Schutzmaßnahmen für  die Daten verfügen.



*Dead Island - Koch Media Ltd/Deep Silver/Techland - 2011 (laut Verpackung) - Steam*



Spoiler



*[FONT=&quot]ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG FÜR DAS MULTIMEDIAPRODUKT[/FONT]*​ 


  [FONT=&quot]Dieses Software-Programm sowie alle Dateien, die Ihnen zur Ermöglichung des Spielens oder zur Aktualisierung online oder offline zur Verfügung gestellt werden, einschließlich der Verpackung, Handbücher u.ä.(nachfolgend "Materialien") und sämtliche von diesem Software-Programm und diesen Materialien abgeleiteten Arbeiten (in der Gesamtheit: das "Spiel"), sind urheber- und markenrechtlich geschützte Werke.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jede Nutzung des Spiels unterliegt den Bedingungen dieser Endnutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung. Es darf nur durch den autorisierten Handel verkauft, vermietet und ausschließlich privat genutzt werden.Jede Nutzung, Vervielfältigung oder Weitergabe des Spiels, die von den Bedingungen der Lizenzvereinbarung nicht ausdrücklich gestattet wird, ist ausdrücklich untersagt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]GEWÄHRLEISTUNG[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Da Software naturgemäß komplex ist und nicht immer fehlerfrei sein kann, garantiert Koch Media nicht, dass der Inhalt dieses Produktes Ihren Erwartungen entspricht und dass die Software unter allen Bedingungen fehlerfrei läuft. Koch Media übernimmt auch keine Garantie für spezifische Funktionen und Ergebnisse der Software, soweit dies über den aktuellen Mindeststandard der Softwaretechnologie zum Zeitpunkt der Programmerstellung hinausgeht. Gleiches gilt für die Richtigkeit oder Vollständigkeit der beigefügten Dokumentation.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Sollte das Produkt bei Ablieferung defekt sein, sodass ein bestimmungsgemäßer Gebrauch trotz sachgemäßer Bedienung nicht möglich ist, so wird Koch Media Ihnen innerhalb von zwei Jahren ab dem Kaufdatum nach eigener Wahl Ersatz liefern oder den Kaufpreis erstatten. Dies gilt nur für Produkte, die Sie direkt bei Koch Media bezogen haben. Voraussetzung ist, dass Sie die gekaufte Ware mit Kaufbeleg und Angabe des Fehlers und der unter Technische Information genannten Informationen an die Adresse: Technischer Dienst, c/o Koch Media GmbH, Gewerbegebiet 1, 6604 Höfen/Austria senden. Darüber hinaus übernimmt Koch Media keine Haftung für mittelbare oder unmittelbare Schäden, die durch die Benutzung des Produktes entstehen, soweit diese Schäden nicht auf Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit beruhen oder eine Haftung gesetzlich zwingend vorgeschrieben ist. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die Haftung ist in jedem Fall der Höhe nach auf den Preis des Produktes begrenzt. Koch Media haftet in keinem Fall für unvorhersehbare oder untypische Schäden. Ansprüche gegen den Händler, bei dem Sie das Produkt erworben haben, bleiben unberührt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Koch Media übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden, die durch unsachgemäße Behandlung, insbesondere auch Nichtbeachtung der Betriebsanleitung, fehlerhafte Inbetriebnahme, fehlerhafte Behandlung oder nicht geeignetes Zubehör entstehen, sofern die Schäden nicht von Koch Media zu vertreten sind.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]NUTZUNGSRECHT[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Durch den Erwerb der Software wird dem Benutzer das nicht-exklusive persönliche Recht eingeräumt, die Software auf einem einzigen Computer zu installieren und zu nutzen. Das Recht ist nicht übertragbar, vermietbar oder verleihbar. Jede andere Nutzung ohne vorherige Zustimmung des Urheberrechtsinhabers ist untersagt. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die Erstellung von Sicherungskopien ist nur im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Regelungen gestattet. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Programm oder Teile davon dürfen weder kostenpflichtig noch kostenfrei weitergegeben, lizenziert, vermietet, verändert, übersetzt, angepasst oder veröffentlicht werden. Es ist ausdrücklich untersagt die Software weder im Ganzen noch in Teilen zu dekompilieren, disassemblieren oder auf andere Weise in allgemein lesbare Form zurückzuwandeln. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Wer die Software dennoch unzulässigerweise vervielfältigt, verbreitet oder öffentlich wiedergibt oder hierzu Beihilfe leistet, macht sich strafbar. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die unzulässige Vervielfältigung der Software kann mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft werden. Unzulässig kopierte Datenträger können von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingezogen und vernichtet werden. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Für den Fall einer Verletzung der hier getroffenen Vereinbarungen behält sich Koch Media ausdrücklich das Recht vor, alle rechtlichen Schritte, die dem Lizenzgeber zum Schutz seines geistigen Eigentums nach dem Gesetz zustehen, zu ergreifen, um ihr geistiges Eigentum zu schützen. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]BEENDIGUNG[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzvereinbarung gilt, bis sie beendet wird. Diese kann dadurch beendet werden, dass die Software sowie alle Kopien vernichtet werden. Koch Media kann diese Lizenzvereinbarung für den Fall mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen, dass Sie eine wesentliche Verletzung der Lizenzvereinbarung oder der Nutzungsbestimmungen begehen. In diesem Fall müssen Sie das Spiel unverzüglich ersatzlos vernichten und den Spielclient von Ihrer Festplatte entfernen. Mit berechtigter Kündigung dieser Vereinbarung, aus welchem Grund auch immer, gelten alle hierin gewährten Lizenzen ersatzlos als sofort beendet. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]SCHLUSSBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Für den Fall dass eine Bestimmung dieses Vertrages ganz oder teilweise unwirksam ist oder wird, bleibt die Wirksamkeit der übrigen Bestimmungen hiervon unberührt. Unwirksame Bestimmungen sind durch Regelungen zu ersetzen, die dem ursprünglichen Sinn am nächsten kommen.Diese Lizenzvereinbarung begründet und enthält alle rechtlichen Vereinbarungen zwischen den Parteien in Bezug auf ihren Vertragsgegenstand und hebt alle früheren mündlichen oder schriftlichen Vereinbarungen auf, wobei als vorausgesetzt gilt, dass diese Vereinbarung parallel zu den Nutzungsbestimmungen existiert und diese nicht ersetzt. Koch Media behält sich das Recht vor, die Nutzungsbestimmungen einseitig zu aktualisieren, zu modifizieren oder abzuändern. Die überarbeitete Version dieser Lizenzvereinbarung wird auf der Deep Silver Webseite (www.deepsilver.com) bekannt gegeben.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]ICH BESTÄTIGE HIERMIT, DIE VORSTEHENDE LIZENZVEREINBARUNG GELESEN ZU HABEN UND SIE ZU VERSTEHEN. MIT DER INSTALLATION DES SPIELCLIENTS BESTÄTIGE ICH MEIN UNEINGESCHRÄNKTES EINVERSTÄNDNIS MIT DEN BEDINGUNGEN, DIE IN DER LIZENZVEREINBARUNG ENTHALTEN SIND.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT DIRECTX 9.0C/10/11[/FONT]*​ 
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT SOFTWARE: LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT DIRECTX END USER RUNTIME[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzbestimmungen sind ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der Microsoft Corporation (oder einer anderen Microsoft-Konzerngesellschaft, wenn diese an dem Ort, an dem Sie die Software erwerben, die Software lizenziert). Bitte lesen Sie die Lizenzbestimmungen aufmerksam durch. Sie gelten für die der oben genannten Software und gegebenenfalls für die Medien, auf denen Sie diese erhalten haben, sowie für alle von Microsoft diesbezüglich angebotenen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Updates[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Ergänzungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Internetbasierten Dienste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Supportleistungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Liegen letztgenannten Elementen eigene Bestimmungen bei, gelten diese eigenen Bestimmungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DURCH DIE VERWENDUNG DER SOFTWARE ERKENNEN SIE DIESE BESTIMMUNGEN AN. FALLS SIE DIE BESTIMMUNGEN NICHT AKZEPTIEREN, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE SOFTWARE ZU VERWENDEN.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie diese Lizenzbestimmungen einhalten, verfügen Sie über die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. RECHTE ZUR INSTALLATION UND NUTZUNG. Sie sind berechtigt,eine beliebige Anzahl von Kopien der Software auf Ihren Geräten zu installieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2. GÜLTIGKEITSBEREICH DER LIZENZ. Die Software wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dieser Vertrag gibt Ihnen nur einige Rechte zur Verwendung der Software. Microsoft behält sich alle anderen Rechte vor. Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte. Dabei sind Sie verpflichtet, alle technischen Beschränkungen der Software einzuhalten, die Ihnen nur spezielle Verwendungen gestatten. Sie sind nicht dazu berechtigt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* technische Beschränkungen der Software zu umgehen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering), zu dekompilieren oder zu disassemblieren, es sei denn, dass (und nur insoweit) es durch das anwendbare Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet ist [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* eine größere Anzahl von Kopien der Software als in diesem Vertrag angegeben oder vom anwendbaren Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet anzufertigen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zu veröffentlichen, damit andere sie kopieren können [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zu vermieten, zu verleasen oder zu verleihen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Rechte an der Software oder diesen Vertrag auf Dritte zu übertragen oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software für kommerzielle Software-Hostingdienste zu verwenden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3. SICHERUNGSKOPIE. Sie sind berechtigt, eine Sicherungskopie der Software anzufertigen. Sie dürfen diese nur zur erneuten Installation der Software verwenden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4. DOKUMENTATION. Jede Person, die über einen gültigen Zugriff auf Ihren Computer oder Ihr internes Netzwerk verfügt, ist berechtigt, die Dokumentation zu Ihren internen Referenzzwecken zu kopieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5. AUSFUHRBESCHRÄNKUNGEN. Die Software unterliegt den Exportgesetzen und -regelungen der USA sowie des Landes, aus dem sie ausgeführt wird. Sie sind verpflichtet, alle nationalen und internationalen Exportgesetze und -regelungen einzuhalten, die für die Software gelten. Zu diesen Gesetzen gehören Einschränkungen im Hinblick auf Bestimmungsorte, Endbenutzer und Endbenutzung. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/exporting, oder wenden Sie sich an das verbundene Unternehmen von Microsoft in Ihrem Land, siehe unter www.microsoft.com/worldwide oder für Deutschland unter www.microsoft.com/germany oder telefonisch unter (49) (0) 89-3176-0.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]6. SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN. Da diese Software "wie besehen" zur Verfügung gestellt wird, stellen wir möglicherweise keine Supportleistungen für sie bereit.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]7. GESAMTER VERTRAG. Dieser Vertrag sowie die Bestimmungen für von Ihnen verwendete Ergänzungen, Updates, internetbasierte Dienste und Supportleistungen stellen den gesamten Vertrag für die Software und die Supportleistungen dar.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]8. ANWENDBARES RECHT.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a. Vereinigte Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in den Vereinigten Staaten erworben haben, regelt das Gesetz des Staates Washington die Auslegung dieses Vertrags und gilt für Ansprüche, die aus einer Vertragsverletzung entstehen, ungeachtet von Prinzipien über Gesetzeskonflikte. Die Gesetze des Staates Ihres Wohnortes regeln alle anderen Ansprüche, einschließlich Ansprüche aus den Verbraucherschutzgesetzen des Staates, aus Gesetzen gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb und aus Schadenersatzverfahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b. Außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in einem anderen Land erworben haben, gelten die Gesetze dieses Landes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9. RECHTSKRAFT. Dieser Vertrag beschreibt bestimmte gesetzliche Rechte. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den Gesetzen Ihres Landes weitergehende Rechte. Möglicherweise verfügen Sie außerdem über Rechte im Hinblick auf die Partei, von der Sie die Software erworben haben. Dieser Vertrag ändert nicht Ihre Rechte, die sich aus den Gesetzen Ihres Staates ergeben, sofern die Gesetze Ihres Staates dies nicht zulassen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10. AUSSCHLUSS VON GARANTIEN. DIE SOFTWARE WIRD „WIE BESEHEN“ LIZENZIERT. SIE TRAGEN DAS MIT DER NUTZUNG VERBUNDENE RISIKO. MICROSOFT GEWÄHRT KEINE AUSDRÜCKLICHEN GEWÄHRLEISTUNGEN ODER GARANTIEN. MÖGLICHERWEISE HABEN SIE UNTER DEN ÖRTLICH ANWENDBAREN GESETZEN ZUSÄTZLICHE VERBRAUCHERRECHTE, DIE DURCH DIESEN VERTRAG NICHT ABGEÄNDERT WERDEN KÖNNEN. IM DURCH DAS ÖRTLICH ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG SCHLIEßT MICROSOFT IMPLZIERTE GARANTIEN FÜR DIE GEBRAUCHSTAUGLICHKEIT, EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN BESTIMMTEN ZWECK UND NICHTVERLETZUNG VON RECHTEN DRITTER AUS.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]11. BESCHRÄNKUNG UND AUSSCHLUSS DES SCHADENERSATZES. SIE KÖNNEN VON MICROSOFT UND DEREN LIEFERANTEN NUR EINEN ERSATZ FÜR DIREKTE SCHÄDEN BIS ZU EINEM BETRAG VON 5 US-DOLLAR ERHALTEN. SIE KÖNNEN KEINEN ERSATZ FÜR ANDERE SCHÄDEN ERHALTEN, EINSCHLIESSLICH FOLGESCHÄDEN, SCHÄDEN AUS ENTGANGENEM GEWINN, SPEZIELLE, INDIREKTE ODER BEILÄUFIG ENTSTANDENE SCHÄDEN.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Beschränkung gilt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* jeden Gegenstand im Zusammenhang mit der Software, Diensten, Inhalten (einschließlich Code) auf Internetseiten von Drittanbietern oder Programmen von Drittanbietern[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Ansprüche aus Vertragsverletzungen, Verletzungen der Garantie oder der Gewährleistung, verschuldensunabhängiger Haftung, Fahrlässigkeit oder anderen unerlaubten Handlungen im durch das anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie hat auch dann Gültigkeit, wenn Microsoft von der Möglichkeit der Schäden gewusst hat oder hätte wissen müssen. Obige Beschränkung und obiger Ausschluss gelten möglicherweise nicht für Sie, weil Ihr Land den Ausschluss oder die Beschränkung von beiläufig entstandenen Schäden, Folgeschäden oder sonstigen Schäden nicht gestattet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie die Software in DEUTSCHLAND oder in ÖSTERREICH erworben haben, findet die Beschränkung im vorstehenden Absatz „Beschränkung und Ausschluss des Schadenersatzes“ auf Sie keine Anwendung. Stattdessen gelten für Schadenersatz oder Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen, gleich aus welchem Rechtsgrund einschließlich unerlaubter Handlung, die folgenden Regelungen:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet bei Vorsatz, grober Fahrlässigkeit, bei Ansprüchen nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz sowie bei Verletzung von Leben, Körper oder der Gesundheit nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn Sie die Software jedoch in Deutschland erworben haben, haftet Microsoft auch für leichte Fahrlässigkeit, wenn Microsoft eine wesentliche Vertragspflicht verletzt. In diesen Fällen ist die Haftung von Microsoft auf typische und vorhersehbare Schäden beschränkt. In allen anderen Fällen haftet Microsoft auch in Deutschland nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Visual C++ 2008  Redistributable Package[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT SOFTWARE: LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2008 RUNTIME LIBRARIES (X86, IA64 AND X64), SERVICE PACK 1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzbestimmungen sind ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der Microsoft Corporation (oder einer anderen Microsoft-Konzerngesellschaft, wenn diese an dem Ort, an dem Sie die Software erwerben, die Software lizenziert). Bitte lesen Sie die Lizenzbestimmungen aufmerksam durch. Sie gelten für die der oben genannten Software und gegebenenfalls für die Medien, auf denen Sie diese erhalten haben, sowie für alle von Microsoft diesbezüglich angebotenen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Updates[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergänzungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Internetbasierten Dienste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Supportleistungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Liegen letztgenannten Elementen eigene Bestimmungen bei, gelten diese eigenen Bestimmungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Durch die Verwendung der Software erkennen Sie diese Bestimmungen an. Falls Sie die Bestimmungen nicht akzeptieren, sind Sie nicht berechtigt, die Software zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie diese Lizenzbestimmungen einhalten, verfügen Sie über die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.       RECHTE ZUR INSTALLATION UND NUTZUNG. Sie sind berechtigt, eine beliebige Anzahl von Kopien der Software auf Ihren Geräten zu installieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.       GÜLTIGKEITSBEREICH DER LIZENZ. Die Software wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dieser Vertrag gibt Ihnen nur einige Rechte zur Verwendung der Software. Microsoft behält sich alle anderen Rechte vor. Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte. Dabei sind Sie verpflichtet, alle technischen Beschränkungen der Software einzuhalten, die Ihnen nur spezielle Verwendungen gestatten. Sie sind nicht dazu berechtigt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ergebnisse der für eine Software durchgeführten Vergleichstests ohne schriftliche Genehmigung von Microsoft an Dritte weiterzugeben [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        technische Beschränkungen der Software zu umgehen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering), zu dekompilieren oder zu disassemblieren, es sei denn, dass (und nur insoweit) es durch das anwendbare Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet ist [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        eine größere Anzahl von Kopien der Software als in diesem Vertrag angegeben oder vom anwendbaren Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet anzufertigen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu veröffentlichen, damit andere sie kopieren können [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software zu vermieten, zu verleasen oder zu verleihen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Rechte an der Software oder diesen Vertrag auf Dritte zu übertragen oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        die Software für kommerzielle Software-Hostingdienste zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.       SICHERUNGSKOPIE. Sie sind berechtigt, eine Sicherungskopie der Software anzufertigen. Sie dürfen diese nur zur erneuten Installation der Software verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.       DOKUMENTATION. Jede Person, die über einen gültigen Zugriff auf Ihren Computer oder Ihr internes Netzwerk verfügt, ist berechtigt, die Dokumentation zu Ihren internen Referenzzwecken zu kopieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.       AUSFUHRBESCHRÄNKUNGEN. Die Software unterliegt den Exportgesetzen und -regelungen der USA sowie des Landes, aus dem sie ausgeführt wird. Sie sind verpflichtet, alle nationalen und internationalen Exportgesetze und -regelungen einzuhalten, die für die Software gelten. Zu diesen Gesetzen gehören Einschränkungen im Hinblick auf Bestimmungsorte, Endbenutzer und Endbenutzung. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/exporting, oder wenden Sie sich an das verbundene Unternehmen von Microsoft in Ihrem Land, siehe unter www.microsoft.com/worldwide oder für Deutschland unter www.microsoft.com/germany oder telefonisch unter (49) (0) 89-3176-0.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6.       SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN. Da diese Software "wie besehen" zur Verfügung gestellt wird, stellen wir möglicherweise keine Supportleistungen für sie bereit.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7.       GESAMTER VERTRAG. Dieser Vertrag sowie die Bestimmungen für von Ihnen verwendete Ergänzungen, Updates, internetbasierte Dienste und Supportleistungen stellen den gesamten Vertrag für die Software und die Supportleistungen dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8.       ANWENDBARES RECHT.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a.       Vereinigte Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in den Vereinigten Staaten erworben haben, regelt das Gesetz des Staates Washington die Auslegung dieses Vertrags und gilt für Ansprüche, die aus einer Vertragsverletzung entstehen, ungeachtet von Prinzipien über Gesetzeskonflikte. Die Gesetze des Staates Ihres Wohnortes regeln alle anderen Ansprüche, einschließlich Ansprüche aus den Verbraucherschutzgesetzen des Staates, aus Gesetzen gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb und aus Schadenersatzverfahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b.       Außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in einem anderen Land erworben haben, gelten die Gesetze dieses Landes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9.       RECHTSKRAFT. Dieser Vertrag beschreibt bestimmte gesetzliche Rechte. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den Gesetzen Ihres Landes weitergehende Rechte. Möglicherweise verfügen Sie außerdem über Rechte im Hinblick auf die Partei, von der Sie die Software erworben haben. Dieser Vertrag ändert nicht Ihre Rechte, die sich aus den Gesetzen Ihres Staates ergeben, sofern die Gesetze Ihres Staates dies nicht zulassen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10.     AUSSCHLUSS VON GARANTIEN. Die Software wird „wie besehen“ lizenziert. Sie tragen das mit der Nutzung verbundene Risiko. Microsoft gewährt keine ausdrücklichen Gewährleistungen oder Garantien. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den örtlich anwendbaren Gesetzen zusätzliche Verbraucherrechte, die durch diesen Vertrag nicht abgeändert werden können. Im durch das örtlich anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang schließt Microsoft implizierte Garantien für die Gebrauchstauglichkeit, Eignung für einen bestimmten Zweck und Nichtverletzung von Rechten Dritter aus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11.     BESCHRÄNKUNG UND AUSSCHLUSS DES SCHADENERSATZES. Sie können von Microsoft und deren Lieferanten nur einen Ersatz für direkte Schäden bis zu einem Betrag von 5 US-Dollar erhalten. Sie können keinen Ersatz für andere Schäden erhalten, einschließlich Folgeschäden, Schäden aus entgangenem Gewinn, spezielle, indirekte oder beiläufig entstandene Schäden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Beschränkung gilt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        jeden Gegenstand im Zusammenhang mit der Software, Diensten, Inhalten (einschließlich Code) auf Internetseiten von Drittanbietern oder Programmen von Drittanbietern[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]•        Ansprüche aus Vertragsverletzungen, Verletzungen der Garantie oder der Gewährleistung, verschuldensunabhängiger Haftung, Fahrlässigkeit oder anderen unerlaubten Handlungen im durch das anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie hat auch dann Gültigkeit, wenn Microsoft von der Möglichkeit der Schäden gewusst hat oder hätte wissen müssen. Obige Beschränkung und obiger Ausschluss gelten möglicherweise nicht für Sie, weil Ihr Land den Ausschluss oder die Beschränkung von beiläufig entstandenen Schäden, Folgeschäden oder sonstigen Schäden nicht gestattet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie die Software in DEUTSCHLAND oder in ÖSTERREICH erworben haben, findet die Beschränkung im vorstehenden Absatz „Beschränkung und Ausschluss des Schadenersatzes“ auf Sie keine Anwendung. Stattdessen gelten für Schadenersatz oder Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen, gleich aus welchem Rechtsgrund einschließlich unerlaubter Handlung, die folgenden Regelungen:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet bei Vorsatz, grober Fahrlässigkeit, bei Ansprüchen nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz sowie bei Verletzung von Leben, Körper oder der Gesundheit nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Microsoft haftet nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn Sie die Software jedoch in Deutschland erworben haben, haftet Microsoft auch für leichte Fahrlässigkeit, wenn Microsoft eine wesentliche Vertragspflicht verletzt. In diesen Fällen ist die Haftung von Microsoft auf typische und vorhersehbare Schäden beschränkt. In allen anderen Fällen haftet Microsoft auch in Deutschland nicht für leichte Fahrlässigkeit.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Windows Media Format 11[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]PLEASE NOTE:  Microsoft Corporation (or based on where you live, one of its affiliates) licenses this supplement to you.  You may use it with each validly licensed copy of Microsoft Windows operating systems software (for which this supplement is applicable) (the "software").  You may not use the supplement if you do not have a license for the software.  The license terms for the software apply to your use of this supplement.  To read the license terms, go to the file named eula.txt.  Microsoft provides support services for the supplement as described at www.support.microsoft.com/common/international.aspx.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ODE License[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]This product makes use of Open Dynamics Engine system[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]This is the BSD-style license for the Open Dynamics Engine[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]----------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Open Dynamics Engine[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Copyright (c) 2001-2005, Russell L. Smith.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]All rights reserved.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]are met:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]and/or other materials provided with the distribution.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Neither the names of ODE's copyright owner nor the names of its[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]this software without specific prior written permission.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.[/FONT]



*Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution - Square Enix/Eidos - 2011 - Steam*



Spoiler



[FONT=&quot]DEUS EX: HUMAN REVOLUTION[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- LIZENZVEREINBARUNG UND BESCHRÄNKTE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WICHTIG – Bitte lesen Sie diese Lizenzvereinbarung sorgfältig durch.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Diese Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung („EULA“) ist eine rechtmäßige Vereinbarung zwischen Ihnen und Square Enix („Square Enix“ oder „wir“), für die oben genannte Computerspielsoftware, (das Softwareprodukt), dessen Softwareprodukt die Computersoftware und damit verknüpfte Medien, Materialien und andere Dokumentationen zusammen mit allen Aktualisierungen zur ursprünglichen Spielsoftware enthält, die Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt wird (oder die Sie vom Square Enix Online Game Service oder einer anderen autorisierten Quelle zu einem solchen Zweck herunterladen können), einschließlich einer Software, die erforderlich ist, um auf beliebige Online-Funktionen und Aktivitäten zugreifen bzw. sie benutzen zu können, die mit einer solchen Computerspielsoftware  verknüpft sind.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen dieser EULA sind ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht für alle anfallenden Geschäftsbedingungen, die Ihre Nutzung aller urheberrechtlich geschützten Softwareprodukte Dritter bestimmen und die auf den Medien, die dieses Softwareprodukt enthalten, verkörpert sein können und die eventuell benötigt werden, um gewisse Charakteristiken dieses Softwareprodukts zu benutzen und dessen Benutzung Ihrer Annahme und Beachtung von Lizenzverträgen Dritter für Endbenutzer und ihren Bedingungen untersteht und davon abhängig ist.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Urheberrechtliche und andere Gesetze und Abkommen zum Schutz des geistigen Eigentums, sichern dieses Softwareprodukt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dieses Softwareprodukt ist eine Lizenzware und ist unverkäuflich.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WIR SIND NUR BEREIT, IHNEN ZU DEN BEDINGUNGEN DIESER EULA EINE LIZENZ FÜR DEN GEBRAUCH DES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS ZU GEWÄHREN. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]BITTE LESEN SIE DIE FOLGENDEN LIZENZBEDINGUNGEN SORGFÄLTIG DURCH.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]WENN SIE EINVERSTANDEN SIND, DIESE BEDINGUNGEN EINZUHALTEN, KLICKEN SIE BITTE AUF „I ACCEPT“ AM ENDE DIESER EULA. DARAUFHIN WIRD DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT AUF IHREN COMPUTER HERUNTERGELADEN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]WENN SIE NICHT MIT DEN BEDINGUNGEN DIESER EULA EINVERSTANDEN SIND, KLICKEN SIE AUF „NOT ACCEPTED“ UND DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT WIRD NICHT AUF IHREN COMPUTER HERUNTERGELADEN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]WENN SIE DER URSPRÜNGLICHE KÄUFER DIESES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS SIND UND DIE BEDINGUNGEN DIESER EULA NICHT AKZEPTIEREN, SENDEN SIE DIE UNBENUTZTE DISKETTE ZUSAMMEN MIT IHRER VERPACKUNG UND DOKUMENTATION INNERHALB VON 30 (DREISSIG) TAGEN VOM KAUFDATUM AN DIE VERKAUFSSTELLE ZURÜCK, UM DEN KAUFPREIS FÜR DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT ZURÜCKERSTATTET ZU BEKOMMEN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]UNBESCHADET IHRER RECHTSANSPRÜCHE, DIE IN KEINER WEISE BEEINTRÄCHTIGT SIND, WIRD DIE GESAMTE ODER EIN TEIL DER ZURÜCKERSTATTUNG ZURÜCKBEHALTEN, WENN SOLCH EINE DISKETTE, VERPACKUNG ODER DOKUMENTATION AUF IRGENDEINE WEISE BESCHÄDIGT WURDE.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]INDEM SIE DIESES SOFTWAREPRODUKT INSTALLIEREN BZW. DAS GANZE ODER IRGENDEINEN TEIL DES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS BENUTZEN, AKZEPTIEREN SIE SÄMTLICHE IN DIESER VEREINBARUNG ENTHALTENEN GESCHÄFTSBEDINGUNGEN.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Technische Unterstützung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie technische Hilfe benötigen, beachten Sie bitte das Begleithandbuch für dieses Softwareprodukt oder besuchen Sie unser Webseite Eidos.com oder setzen Sie sich entweder mit: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Europäische Technische Support Helpline unter:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]0870 9000222  ODER USA-Helpline unter  650[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-421-7660[/FONT][FONT=&quot] in Verbindung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie kommen für alle Telefon- und Verbindungskosten selber auf.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]WICHTIGER HINWEIS:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wenn ein CD-Key oder Registrierungscode erforderlich ist, um dieses Softwareprodukt zu installieren und/oder Zugriff auf irgendwelche Online oder Multiplayer Spiele zu erhalten, kann dieser nicht reproduziert oder ersetzt werden.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Es obliegt der Verantwortung des ursprünglichen Käufers, diesen CD-Key bzw. Registrationscode sicher zu verwahren. Verlorengegangene, gestohlene oder beschädigte CD-Keys/Code können nicht ersetzt werden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nicht-exklusive Lizenz[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Solange Sie die Klauseln dieser EULA befolgen, ist Ihnen folgendes gestattet:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](a) Laden des Softwareprodukts auf einen und Benutzung desselben auf einem persönlichen Einzelcomputer, der in Ihrem Gewahrsam und unter Ihrer Kontrolle steht und der die Spezifikationen erfüllt, die in dem Handbuch für Ihren persönlichen und Heimgebrauch beschrieben werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](b) Übertragung des Softwareprodukts von einem Computer zu einem anderen, vorausgesetzt, es wird nur von einem Computer zu je einer Zeit benutzt und jeglicher Computer, auf dem es benutzt wird, ist zur Zeit der Benutzung in Ihrem Gewahrsam und unter Ihrer Kontrolle;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](c) Übertragung des Softwareprodukts (komplett mit aller Komponenten und Dokumentationen) und die Zuwendung dieser EULA an eine andere Person, vorausgesetzt solch eine Person hat sich bereit erklärt, die Bedingungen dieser EULA zu akzeptieren und Sie haben gleichzeitig alle zulässigen Kopien des Softwareprodukts, die Sie möglicherweise gemacht haben, an diese Person übertragen oder alle nicht übertragenen Kopien zerstört.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Falls irgend ein Erwerber diese Bedingungen nicht akzeptiert, so wird diese EULA automatisch beendet.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Im Falle einer solchen Übertragung, übernehmen Sie es, dieses Softwareprodukt von Ihrem Computer zu löschen und die Lizenz, die Sie im Rahmen dieser EULA gewährt bekommen haben, wird automatisch und mit sofortigem Effekt beendet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Alle Rechte, die nicht ausdrücklich hierunter gewährt werden, sind soweit gesetzlich zulässig, Square Enix und ihren Lizenzgebern vorbehalten.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ihre Nutzungsrechte im Rahmen dieser EULA sind streng darauf bedingt, dass Sie die Geschäftsbedingungen in dieser EULA zu jeder Zeit beachten.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Einschränkungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es ist Ihnen nicht gestattet:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](a) das Softwareprodukt auf einen Netzwerkserver zu laden, zum Zweck der Verteilung an einem oder mehrere Computer in diesem Netz oder solch eine Verteilung zu erwirken;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](b) das Softwareprodukt  auszuleihen, zu leasen, eine Unterlizenz zu gewähren, zu leihen, für Profit oder Gewinn auszunutzen, zu kopieren, modifizieren, umzuarbeiten, zusammenzufügen, zu übersetzen, zu rekonstruieren (RE), zu dekompilieren, zu zerlegen oder davon abgeleitete Arbeiten, die auf dem gesamten oder einem Teil dieses Softwareprodukts basiert sind, zu erzeugen oder zu benutzen, zu reproduzieren oder mit dem Softwareprodukt oder beliebigem Teil davon auf irgendeine Weise zu handeln oder es zu benutzen, zu reproduzieren, zu verteilen, zu übersetzen, per Funk und Fernsehen zu übertragen, öffentlich damit aufzutreten, es in einem Datenabfragegerät zu speichern oder sonstwie mit dem Softwareprodukt oder jeglichem Teil davon auf irgendeine Weise zu handeln, es sei denn, es wird ausdrücklich von dieser EULA zugelassen und es wird in den Fällen und zu dem Umfang durch anwendbares Recht ausdrücklich gestattet.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Online-/Multiplayer-Funktionen und Wirksamkeit[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieses Softwareprodukt kann möglicherweise den Zugriff auf von Square Enix und/oder ihren Tochterfirmen oder in ihrem Namen autorisierten Dritten betriebene Services ermöglichen, so dass es Benutzer des Softwareprodukts gestattet ist, gewisse Online- oder Multiplayer-Funktionen, die mit dem Softwareprodukt verknüpft sind („Online-Funktionen“) zu genießen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diese Services und Online-Funktionen können jedoch die Zahlung zusätzlicher Gebühren erfordern und Benutzung solcher Services/Online-Funktionen und anderer Güter oder Informationen und den Zugriff darauf, die als Teil solcher Services verfügbar werden, können der Durchführung eines Registrierverfahrens, sowie die Annahme von zusätzlichen Bedingungen einschließlich, aber nicht beschränkt auf Datenschutzrichtlinien für die Benutzung und die Bearbeitung von persönlich identifizierenden Informationen unterstehen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vor allem ist es wichtig, das nicht alle Käufer dieses Softwareprodukts in der Lage sind, sich für solche Services anzumelden oder von ihnen zu profitieren (einschließlich Online-Funktionen, die mit dem Softwareprodukt verknüpft sind).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diese Services und Online-Funktionen stehen nicht unbedingt in Ihrem Land zur Verfügung, es gibt keine Garantie, dass sie für irgendeine Zeit zur Verfügung stehen könnten und sie können zu jeder Zeit suspendiert oder zurückgezogen und, zum Beispiel aufgrund von Altersgrenzen, eingeschränkt werden. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine Internetverbindung ist erforderlich, um auf Online-Funktionen zuzugreifen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]5.         [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nutzungsdaten[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zum obigen Absatz 4, werden wir möglicherweise von Zeit zu Zeit gelegentlich während des Spielablaufs Informationen über Ihr Hardwaresystem sammeln, einschließlich dazu, wie Sie das Softwareprodukt benutzen. Diese Informationen können auch Ihre IP (Internetprotokoll)-Adresse (eine Zahl, die Ihnen von Ihrem Provider zugestellt wird, um Ihren PC zu identifizieren). Diese Informationen können nicht nur benutzt werden Ihnen zu helfen, das Spiel auf dem Softwareprodukt über Internet zu spielen (wo das Softwareprodukt über Online-Funktionen verfügt), sondern es hilft uns auch, besser zu verstehen wie unsere Kunden das Spiel benutzen, ihre Vorgehensweisen und Vorlieben, auf dass wir unsere Computerspiele und Dienstleistungen in der Zukunft verbessern können. Diese Informationen werden jedoch nicht zu Ihrer persönlichen Identifizierung und nicht ohne Ihre Zustimmung benutzt. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]6.         Ingame-Werbung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Softwareprodukt kann Technologien enthalten (entweder von Square Enix erstellt oder von dritten Providern, die von Square Enix dazu eingesetzt wurden [jeweils ein “dynamischer Werbeprovider”]) und die es ermöglichen, Werbung auf das Softwareprodukt auf Ihrem PC heraufzuladen und zu ändern, während das Softwareprodukt online gespielt wird. Um dem dynamischen Werbungsprovider zu ermöglichen, für Ihr Softwareprodukt und Ihre geographischen Lage entsprechende Werbung einzublenden, sowie auch zu der korrekten Stelle innerhalb des Computerspiels zu leiten, werden gewisse Daten und Informationen vom dynamischen Werbeprovider abgerufen und zurückbehalten, einschließlich Ihre IP-Adresse, Ihre geographische Lage, Ihre Ingame-Position, sowie Informationen zu den Werbebannern, die während des Spielablaufs erscheinen (zum Beispiel, wie lange die Werbeplakate im Blickfeld sind, ihre Abmessungen usw.). Zusätzlich kann der dynamische Werbeprovider eventuell eine einmalige Kennnummer zuordnen, die auf Ihrem PC gespeichert und dann benutzt wird, um die Anzahl von Einblendungen dynamischer Werbungen während des Spielablaufs zu überwachen und zu zählen. Keine dieser zu diesem Zweck gesammelten Informationen können zu Ihrer Identifizierung benutzt werden, einschließlich die Kennnummer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die von dynamischen Werbeprovidern eingesetzte Technologie kann außerhalb Ihres Landes lokalisiert sein (einschließlich außerhalb der europäischen Union). [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Wenn ein Softwareprodukt dynamische Werbetechnologie einblendet, ist die Technologie zur Erstellung der dynamischen Ingame-Werbung in das Softwareprodukt eingebaut. Das bedeutet, dass Sie, wenn Sie keine dynamische Werbung empfangen möchten, das Spiel nur spielen sollten, wenn Sie nicht an das Internet angeschlossen sind.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]7.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Beendigung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unbeschadet irgendwelcher Rechte, kann Square Enix diese EULA sofort und ohne vorherige Benachrichtigung beenden, wenn Sie die Bedingungen dieser EULA nicht befolgt haben.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Im Fall einer Beendigung müssen Sie alle Kopien des Softwareprodukts und alle Teile davon, einschließlich jeglichen Softwareprodukts, das auf der Festplatte irgendeines Computers[/FONT][FONT=&quot]gespeichert ist, zerstören.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alle Klauseln dieser EULA,  die sich mit Haftungsausschlüssen oder Garantien, Haftungsbeschränkungen, Rechtshilfen oder Wiedergutmachungen und Square Enix’ Urheberrechten befassen, bestehen nach einer Beendigung fort.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eigentum[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nur das Medium, für welches das Softwareprodukt registriert ist, ist Ihr Eigentum.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Square Enix und/oder ihre Lizenzgeber behalten sich zu jeder Zeit das Eigentumsrecht für das Softwareprodukt und alle späteren Kopien vor, ungeachtet ihrer Form, wie für das Medium registriert wurde.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eingeschränkte Gewährleistung und Ausschlüsse[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.1  EINGESCHRÄNKTE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Diese eingeschränkte Gewährleistung ist Ihren Ihnen nach dem Gesetz zustehenden Rechten hinzugefügt und wirkt sich nicht weiter auf sie aus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Square Enix gewährleistet dem ursprünglichen Käufer dieses Softwareprodukts, dass das physische Medium, auf dem das Softwareprodukt registriert ist, bei normalen Gebrauch und Bedingungen für eine Frist von neunzig (90) Tagen vom Kaufdatum frei von Materialdefekten und Herstellungsfehlern ist.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die gesamte Haftpflicht von Square Enix unter dieser eingeschränkten Gewährleistung wird, allein laut Wahl von Square Enix, folgendes einschließen: entweder (a) die Rückerstattung des bezahlten Einkaufspreises, oder (b) eine Reparatur oder, nach Wahl von Square Enix, den kostenlosen Ersatz des Softwareprodukts, das diese beschränkte Gewährleistung nicht erfüllt, vorausgesetzt, die folgenden Verfahren und Bedingungen werden durchgeführt und beachtet.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Für sämtliche Ansprüche unter dieser beschränkten Gewährleistung muss das ursprüngliche, physische Medium in seinem Originalzustand und seiner ursprünglichen Verpackung zusammen mit einer Kopie des ursprünglichen Kassenscheins oder einem anderen datierten Einkaufsnachweis an die ursprüngliche Verkaufsstelle zurückgeschickt werden, mit einer Beschreibung der Mängel und einer Anschrift des Absenders (das "erforderliche Material").[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wo dies aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht möglich ist (und vorausgesetzt es ist innerhalb der Periode von 90 Tagen vom Einkaufsdatum), muss das defekte Medium an Square Enix an die Adresse, die in dem diesem Softwareprodukt beigefügten Handbuch angegeben ist, gesendet werden, zusammen mit dem erforderlichen Material und der Adresse der Stelle, wo das Softwareprodukt gekauft wurde.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.2  Die eingeschränkte Gewährleistung in Absatz 9.1 oben ist ungültig und trifft nicht zu, wenn Medien Missbrauch, Missgeschick, Beschädigung oder Abnutzung erleiden.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alle Ersatz-Softwareprodukte stehen für die restliche Zeit der ursprünglichen Gewährleistungsperiode oder für dreißig (30) Tage unter Garantie, was immer länger ist.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.3 DIE EINGESCHRÄNKTE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG IN ABSATZ 9.1 GILT NICHT FÜR DIE SOFTWAREPROGRAMME SELBER, DIE „OHNE MÄNGELGEWÄHR“ UND OHNE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG JEGLICHER ART ERSTELLT WERDEN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]SQUARE ENIX UND IHRE LIZENZGEBER LEHNEN ZUM MAXIMALEN, GESETZLICH ZUGELASSENEN AUSMASS FOLGENDES AB: GEWÄHRLEISTUNGEN, ZUSICHERUNGEN ALLGEMEINE GESCHÄFTSBEDINGUNGEN UND ANDERE BEDINGUNGEN, AUSDRÜCKLICH ODER STILLSCHWEIGEND, EINSCHLIESSLICH ABER NICHT BESCHRÄNKT AUF JEGLICHE GESETZLICHE GEWÄHRLEISTUNGEN UND/ODER BEDINGUNGEN DER HANDELSÜBLICHEN QUALITÄT, AUSREICHENDE GÜTE,  NICHTVERLETZUNG DES GEISTIGEN EIGENTUMS UND ZWECKEIGNUNG, MIT HINSICHT AUF DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT UND JEDEM TEIL DAVON.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]UNBESCHADET[/FONT][FONT=&quot]DER ALLGEMEINGÜLTIGKEIT DES VORHERGEHENDEN GEWÄHRLEISTEN SQUARE ENIX NICHT, DASS DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT FEHLERFREI IST ODER DASS ES OHNE UNTERBRECHUNG BETRIEBEN WERDEN KANN, NOCH DASS SIE IRGENDWELCHE FEHLER DES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS REPARIEREN WERDEN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]FERNER GEWÄHRLEISTET SQUARE ENIX NICHT, DASS DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT AUF ALLEN COMPUTERSYSTEME BETRIEBEN WERDEN KANN.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]BEACHTEN SIE DAS HANDBUCH FÜR TECHNISCHE MINDESTSPEZIFIKATIONEN.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.4 ZUSÄTZLICH ZUM MAXIMALEN VOM ANWENDBAREN RECHT ZUGELASSENEN AUSMASS:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](A) IN GAR KEINEM FALL WERDEN SQUARE ENIX ODER IHRE LIZENZGEBER FÜR BESCHÄDIGUNGEN JEGLICHER ART HAFTBAR SEIN (EINSCHLIESSLICH ABER NICHT BEGRENZT AUF DIREKTE, INDIREKTE, ZUFÄLLIGE ODER KONKRETE SCHÄDEN FÜR PERSONENVERLETZUNG, GEWINNVERLUST, GESCHÄFTSUNTERBRECHUNGEN, INFORMATIONSVERLUST ODER GELDVERLUST), DER AUS FOLGENDEM ENTSTEHT:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DER BENUTZUNG ODER UNFÄHIGKEIT DER BENUTZUNG DIESES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS, SELBST WENN SQUARE ENIX VOR DER MÖGLICHKEIT SOLCHER SCHÄDEN GEWARNT WORDEN SIND UND DEM GESAMTRISIKO DER BENUTZUNG (EINSCHLIESSLICH UNBESCHRÄNKTE (A) JEGLICHE BESCHÄDIGUNG IHRER COMPUTERHARDWARE, IHREN DATEN ODER IHRER SOFTWARE oder (B) ALS RESULTAT EINER NICHTBEACHTUNG IRGENDWELCHER VORKEHRENDEN MASSNAHMEN ZUR BENUTZUNG, DIE IM HANDBUCH ANGEGEBEN WURDEN), DAS BEI IHNEN LIEGT. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](B) IN JEDEM FALL, IST DIE MAXIMALE AGGREGATHAFTBARKEIT VON SQUARE ENIX UND IHREN LIZENZGEBERN IM EINKLANG MIT ODER IM VERHÄLTNIS ZU DIESER EULA ODER DER BENUTZUNG ODER ANGESTREBTEN BENUTZUNG DIESES SOFTWAREPRODUKTS EINGESCHRÄNKT AUF DEN VON IHNEN FÜR DAS SOFTWAREPRODUKT GEZAHLTEN PREIS.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.5 Nichts in dieser EULA soll die Haftbarkeit von Square Enix Ihnen gegenüber für Tod oder Personenverletzung aufgrund von Fahrlässigkeit einschränken oder ausschließen, zu dem Ausmaß, dass solche Ausschließung oder Einschränkung nicht rechtmäßig, uneinklagbar oder nach jedem anwendbaren Recht ungültig ist.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.6 Einige Rechtsbezirke erkennen die Ausschlüsse oder Einschränkungen zur Haftpflicht, dargelegt in diesem Absatz 9, nicht an. Nichts in diesem Absatz 9 wirkt sich auf Ihre gesetzlich festgelegten Rechte aus, die von Staat/Rechtsbezirk zu Staat/Rechtsbezirk unterschiedlich sein können.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]9.7 Sie sind sich bewusst, dass das Softwareprodukt zu beliebiger Zeit aktualisiert werden kann und dabei besteht keinerlei Verpflichtung, Ihnen solche Aktualisierungen im Rahmen dieser EULA zur Verfügung zu stellen oder sonst eine Verbindlichkeit zu erheben.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bestimmendes Recht[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10.1 Im Einklang mit Absatz 10.2 unten, sollen diese EULA und jegliche Ansprüche oder Streitfälle welch immer Art, die aus dieser oder im Verhältnis zu dieser EULA erwachsen, von den Gesetzen England und Wales bestimmt und im Einklang mit ihnen ausgelegt werden und deren Gerichtshöfe sollen einen nicht-exklusiven Gerichtsstand über alle Streitfälle haben, die aus oder in Verbindung mit dieser EULA erwachsen, es sei denn und nur bis zu dem Ausmaß, dass die Gesetze und/oder der Gerichtstand in Verbindung zu Geschäften mit Verbrauchern in einem bestimmten Gerichtsstand erfordert, dass diese EULA von den Gesetzen einer solchen Rechtsprechung bestimmt und im Einklang damit ausgelegt werden soll und/oder fordert, dass jegliche Streitfälle im Zusammenhang mit dieser EULA der Rechtsprechung eines Gerichtshofes oder anderem Gericht in diesem Gerichtsbezirk untersteht, damit diese EULA verbindlich und klagbar ist, in welchem Fall die örtlichen Rechte und/oder Rechtsprechung eines solchen Gerichtsbezirks zu dem erforderlichen Ausmaß anwendbar sind.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10.2 Wenn Sie dieses Softwareprodukt in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika gekauft haben, soll diese EULA und jeglichen Anspruch oder Streitfall beliebiger Art, der daraus erwachsen oder sich auf diese EULA beziehen könnte, von und im Einklang mit den Gesetzen des kalifornischen Staates, USA, bestimmt und ausgelegt werden und der nicht-exklusiven Rechtsprechung des Staates und des staatlichen Gerichtshofes in San Francisco, Kalifornien, USA unterstehen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]10.3    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Konvention für Verträge für den Internationalen Güterverkauf der United Nation gilt nicht für diese EULA.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]11.     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verschiedenes[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]11.1    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Falls Sie dieses Softwareprodukt in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika erworben haben, werden Sie es nicht exportieren oder neu-exportieren, außer mit der Genehmigung und Zustimmung der Gesetze und Regulierungen der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11.2    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht in Absatz 9.6, erstellt diese EULA die gesamte Vereinbarung zwischen Square Enix und Ihnen und mit Hinsicht auf die Lizenz und die Benutzung des Softwareprodukts und ersetzt alle vorherigen oder gleichzeitigen Übereinkommen.  Keine Änderung oder Modifizierung dieser EULA ist verbindlich, es sei denn sie wurden schriftlich eingereicht und von einem rechtmäßig zugelassenen Vertreter von Square Enix unterzeichnet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-------------[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DirectX[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-------------[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT SOFTWARE: LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MICROSOFT DIRECTX END USER RUNTIME[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Lizenzbestimmungen sind ein Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der Microsoft Corporation (oder einer anderen Microsoft-Konzerngesellschaft, wenn diese an dem Ort, an dem Sie die Software erwerben, die Software lizenziert). Bitte lesen Sie die Lizenzbestimmungen aufmerksam durch. Sie gelten für die der oben genannten Software und gegebenenfalls für die Medien, auf denen Sie diese erhalten haben, sowie für alle von Microsoft diesbezüglich angebotenen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Updates[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Ergänzungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Internetbasierten Dienste[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Supportleistungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Liegen letztgenannten Elementen eigene Bestimmungen bei, gelten diese eigenen Bestimmungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DURCH DIE VERWENDUNG DER SOFTWARE ERKENNEN SIE DIESE BESTIMMUNGEN AN. FALLS SIE DIE BESTIMMUNGEN NICHT AKZEPTIEREN, SIND SIE NICHT BERECHTIGT, DIE SOFTWARE ZU VERWENDEN.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Sie diese Lizenzbestimmungen einhalten, verfügen Sie über die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1. RECHTE ZUR INSTALLATION UND NUTZUNG. Sie sind berechtigt,eine beliebige Anzahl von Kopien der Software auf Ihren Geräten zu installieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. GÜLTIGKEITSBEREICH DER LIZENZ. Die Software wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dieser Vertrag gibt Ihnen nur einige Rechte zur Verwendung der Software. Microsoft behält sich alle anderen Rechte vor. Sie dürfen die Software nur wie in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich gestattet verwenden, es sei denn, das anwendbare Recht gibt Ihnen ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung umfassendere Rechte. Dabei sind Sie verpflichtet, alle technischen Beschränkungen der Software einzuhalten, die Ihnen nur spezielle Verwendungen gestatten. Sie sind nicht dazu berechtigt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* technische Beschränkungen der Software zu umgehen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zurückzuentwickeln (Reverse Engineering), zu dekompilieren oder zu disassemblieren, es sei denn, dass (und nur insoweit) es durch das anwendbare Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet ist [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* eine größere Anzahl von Kopien der Software als in diesem Vertrag angegeben oder vom anwendbaren Recht ungeachtet dieser Einschränkung ausdrücklich gestattet anzufertigen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zu veröffentlichen, damit andere sie kopieren können [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software zu vermieten, zu verleasen oder zu verleihen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Rechte an der Software oder diesen Vertrag auf Dritte zu übertragen oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* die Software für kommerzielle Software-Hostingdienste zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. SICHERUNGSKOPIE. Sie sind berechtigt, eine Sicherungskopie der Software anzufertigen. Sie dürfen diese nur zur erneuten Installation der Software verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4. DOKUMENTATION. Jede Person, die über einen gültigen Zugriff auf Ihren Computer oder Ihr internes Netzwerk verfügt, ist berechtigt, die Dokumentation zu Ihren internen Referenzzwecken zu kopieren und zu verwenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5. AUSFUHRBESCHRÄNKUNGEN. Die Software unterliegt den Exportgesetzen und -regelungen der USA sowie des Landes, aus dem sie ausgeführt wird. Sie sind verpflichtet, alle nationalen und internationalen Exportgesetze und -regelungen einzuhalten, die für die Software gelten. Zu diesen Gesetzen gehören Einschränkungen im Hinblick auf Bestimmungsorte, Endbenutzer und Endbenutzung. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/exporting, oder wenden Sie sich an das verbundene Unternehmen von Microsoft in Ihrem Land, siehe unter www.microsoft.com/worldwide oder für Deutschland unter www.microsoft.com/germany oder telefonisch unter (49) (0) 89-3176-0.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6. SUPPORTLEISTUNGEN. Da diese Software "wie besehen" zur Verfügung gestellt wird, stellen wir möglicherweise keine Supportleistungen für sie bereit.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7. GESAMTER VERTRAG. Dieser Vertrag sowie die Bestimmungen für von Ihnen verwendete Ergänzungen, Updates, internetbasierte Dienste und Supportleistungen stellen den gesamten Vertrag für die Software und die Supportleistungen dar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8. ANWENDBARES RECHT.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]a. Vereinigte Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in den Vereinigten Staaten erworben haben, regelt das Gesetz des Staates Washington die Auslegung dieses Vertrags und gilt für Ansprüche, die aus einer Vertragsverletzung entstehen, ungeachtet von Prinzipien über Gesetzeskonflikte. Die Gesetze des Staates Ihres Wohnortes regeln alle anderen Ansprüche, einschließlich Ansprüche aus den Verbraucherschutzgesetzen des Staates, aus Gesetzen gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb und aus Schadenersatzverfahren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]b. Außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten. Wenn Sie die Software in einem anderen Land erworben haben, gelten die Gesetze dieses Landes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9. RECHTSKRAFT. Dieser Vertrag beschreibt bestimmte gesetzliche Rechte. Möglicherweise haben Sie unter den Gesetzen Ihres Landes weitergehende Rechte. Möglicherweise verfügen Sie außerdem über Rechte im Hinblick auf die Partei, von der Sie die Software erworben haben. Dieser Vertrag ändert nicht Ihre Rechte, die sich aus den Gesetzen Ihres Staates ergeben, sofern die Gesetze Ihres Staates dies nicht zulassen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10. AUSSCHLUSS VON GARANTIEN. DIE SOFTWARE WIRD „WIE BESEHEN“ LIZENZIERT. SIE TRAGEN DAS MIT DER NUTZUNG VERBUNDENE RISIKO. MICROSOFT GEWÄHRT KEINE AUSDRÜCKLICHEN GEWÄHRLEISTUNGEN ODER GARANTIEN. MÖGLICHERWEISE HABEN SIE UNTER DEN ÖRTLICH ANWENDBAREN GESETZEN ZUSÄTZLICHE VERBRAUCHERRECHTE, DIE DURCH DIESEN VERTRAG NICHT ABGEÄNDERT WERDEN KÖNNEN. IM DURCH DAS ÖRTLICH ANWENDBARE RECHT GESTATTETEN UMFANG SCHLIESST MICROSOFT IMPLZIERTE GARANTIEN FÜR DIE GEBRAUCHSTAUGLICHKEIT, EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN BESTIMMTEN ZWECK UND NICHTVERLETZUNG VON RECHTEN DRITTER AUS.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11. BESCHRÄNKUNG UND AUSSCHLUSS DES SCHADENERSATZES. SIE KÖNNEN VON MICROSOFT UND DEREN LIEFERANTEN NUR EINEN ERSATZ FÜR DIREKTE SCHÄDEN BIS ZU EINEM BETRAG VON 5 US-DOLLAR ERHALTEN. SIE KÖNNEN KEINEN ERSATZ FÜR ANDERE SCHÄDEN ERHALTEN, EINSCHLIESSLICH FOLGESCHÄDEN, SCHÄDEN AUS ENTGANGENEM GEWINN, SPEZIELLE, INDIREKTE ODER BEILÄUFIG ENTSTANDENE SCHÄDEN.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Beschränkung gilt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* jeden Gegenstand im Zusammenhang mit der Software, Diensten, Inhalten (einschließlich Code) auf Internetseiten von Drittanbietern oder Programmen von Drittanbietern[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Ansprüche aus Vertragsverletzungen, Verletzungen der Garantie oder der Gewährleistung, verschuldensunabhängiger Haftung, Fahrlässigkeit oder anderen unerlaubten Handlungen im durch das anwendbare Recht gestatteten Umfang.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sie hat auch dann Gültigkeit, wenn Microsoft von der Möglichkeit der Schäden gewusst hat oder hätte wissen müssen. Obige Beschränkung und obiger Ausschluss gelten möglicherweise nicht für Sie, weil Ihr Land den Ausschluss oder die Beschränkung von beiläufig entstandenen Schäden, Folgeschäden oder sonstigen Schäden nicht gestattet.[/FONT]


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

Find ich super! Werde mich mal an meine Spiele Sammlung machen. 

PS: Blizzard darf deinen Chat lesen.


----------



## Ion (7. November 2011)

Finde ich ebenfalls gut das sich mal jemand die Arbeit macht. Ich muss zugeben das ich auch jemand bin der "einfach nur weiter klickt", mich hat nie wirklich interessiert was da alles drin steht.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Ich habe mal gelesen das die EULAs in DE nicht gelten, da man erst nach dem Kauf darüber informiert wird, stimmt das noch?
`
Achja das ist eine sehr gute Idee.


----------

